# Vic Case Swap 2011- Xmas In July



## manticle (7/3/11)

The wheels have been set in motion for this year's case swap.

We have a now full list of swappers and a reserve list found here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=166

Edit to include your name, type of beer to be swapped, attendance etc.

The location is still to be decided - anyone who thinks they can host reply here. If I lived in a slightly less grungy house I'd offer but maybe next year.

For those who are new to swapping - a bunch of brewers make a batch of beer each and swap with roughly 24 other swappers so every participant gets 24 (ish) different longnecks of other people's home brew.

Feedback is welcomed and is usually pretty honest. No need for back slapping or smoke blowing - by the same token, no need to be nasty or snobby. All levels of brewing are welcomed - it is not a competition so simply trying your best and doing what you can to make your beer represent the best you can is sufficient. Even award winning brewers sometimes put bad beer in case swaps. Don't be intimidated if you have not been AG brewing for the last twelfty years. Just try and make sure it's not infected and that it's finished fermenting before being bottled. Rook is back in it for the first time in a while so let's show him that exploding bottles are not something we condone. If in doubt, use plastic or better - brew another batch.

The day itself is a fun day where you can meet other brewers, drink their beer, offer your own and usually eat loads of some kind of spit roasted animal. We also tend to wank on about brewing in ways only other brewers can understand. Nerds, one and all (and for new swappers - there's lots to be learned from some of the old geezers).

Date will be some time in June or July - to be decided once location is determined. Most often beer is brewed on the day - interested parties can contribute time/effort etc and take home a cube to ferment later.

Blah blah - most know how it works and those who don't - ask here. Brew well.

Suggestions for improvements to case swaps go here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=52710&st=0


----------



## Wolfy (7/3/11)

manticle said:


> The location is still to be decided - anyone who thinks they can host reply here. If I lived in a slightly less grungy house I'd offer but maybe next year.


You've been to my place, so you know why we can't have it here. 
Will bring something foodish depending on details.


----------



## wakkatoo (7/3/11)

Cool,

Hopefully I can get there. Can't offer my place unfortunately. Good chance I can down the track tho.

My preference is for July, only because I'm out of the country in for most of June.


----------



## Siborg (8/3/11)

contemplating hosting... sorting out logistics/smoothing it over with the family


----------



## Siborg (14/3/11)

Siborg said:


> contemplating hosting... sorting out logistics/smoothing it over with the family


Looking good so far. More details/confirmation to come


----------



## [email protected] (14/3/11)

Nice one, will your dog be there? he / she looks cool

edit: a silly post to bring up 100 - drinks some more beer


----------



## Siborg (14/3/11)

Yeah, she'll most likely be there... Putting on the charms to score some food


----------



## fcmcg (15/3/11)

I'm in negotiation...if all goes well with the bub , i may be a non-swap attendee....


----------



## Siborg (15/3/11)

All looking good for my place (need to check if my brother is OK with a bunch of brewers hanging around- should be). 

Yet to decide on a date. Anyone have preference to Sat or Sun? Early, mid or Late July?


----------



## Leigh (15/3/11)

sat, late june


----------



## razz (15/3/11)

Hi Simon, I'll be in Port Douglas from the 19th to the 26th July. I'm around for the rest of the month.


----------



## [email protected] (15/3/11)

Sat early in July would be tops


----------



## Kleiny (15/3/11)

Siborg.

Just decide a date that best suits you.

Not everyone will make it thats a given.

Kleiny


----------



## insane_rosenberg (15/3/11)

G'Day Siborg,

With this much notice mate, just give us a date and we'll make it happen. 

Saying that I'd prefer Saturday. :beer:


----------



## Siborg (15/3/11)

Looking like early Jul on a Sat. Probably either the 2nd, 9th or 16th

Need to check with the Fam and make sure we've got nothing on already (probably won't) but I'd like to make it the 9th July.

Will update the Wiki tonight.

Get brewing, boys and girls!


----------



## Siborg (16/3/11)

So its decided: My place on the 9th July

I'll need ideas/assistance in providing the following:

Spit roast (machine needed, I can source meat)
Kegs: who's bringing. I have a three keg fridge with three taps. Probably aiming to have 1-2 hooked up, so room for 1 more. 
3 kegs aint gonna be enough... who wants to put their hand up?
Brew day: I have some equipment, not enough to do a massive brew. Who wants to be involved/take home a cube/bring some equipment?
Swaps: rhizomes, yeast slants.... oh yeah: case of beer
Glasses: ideas where I can hire?
Tarps if it is windy/wet. I am planning to run the day between my porch and double garage. The garage is under cover with brick walls, the porch has no walls so would be good to string up a tarp if its going to be wet and windy.

Lets get this started!


----------



## wakkatoo (16/3/11)

sweet, I've put it in the diary and cleared it with the boss B)


----------



## Acasta (16/3/11)

Bugger, ill be away. Leaving Melb on the 9th. Have a good one guys. Seems like there are two who can fill a spot.
Sorry.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (16/3/11)

G'Day Siborg,

I can't help out with any of the other stuff so if the weather's off I'll bring the tarp and associated pegs, ropes etc.

The tarp is probably about 6m x 4m. Will it do the job?


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/11)

wow, when did this happen?!

Screw you guys, im having my own swap! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Leigh (16/3/11)

Fourstar said:


> wow, when did this happen?!
> 
> Screw you guys, im having my own swap! :icon_cheers:



You snooze, you loose 

Stick your name on the reserves list, you know you're guaranteed a part


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/11)

Leigh said:


> You snooze, you loose
> 
> Stick your name on the reserves list, you know you're guaranteed a part




meh, i'd prefer to just sulk in the corner. Besides, i dont want to bore the crowd with beer not good enough to swap! h34r:


----------



## [email protected] (16/3/11)

Found this hire place, Oakleigh, which i see is not to far from Donvale.

http://www.hartspremierhire.com.au/compone.../view,category/

Had a look around and no other hire places seem to hire out anything bigger that the 285ml, this might work in our favour?

70c each come in box of 20


----------



## proudscum (16/3/11)

maybe bring your own favorite glass jar.


----------



## [email protected] (16/3/11)

Yeah i was thinking the same thing, but Siborg wanted ideas on glass hire, so i had a bit of a looky


----------



## Siborg (16/3/11)

Beer4U said:


> Found this hire place, Oakleigh, which i see is not to far from Donvale.
> 
> http://www.hartspremierhire.com.au/compone.../view,category/
> 
> ...


285 is a good size. Would be easy enough to just hire 40 at that price.

4*, just put your name on the reserves.


----------



## Siborg (17/3/11)

there is a space open...


----------



## manticle (17/3/11)

1st reserve moves up. I'm going to put Fourstar's name on the reserve list for kicks. He can take it off himself if he likes.

On you for hosting S.

I can maybe bring gear to add for brewday if needed. 50L esky tun, keggle, 40 L stock pot, burner and bottle, 2400W element.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/3/11)

What's the protocol here? Am I best to organise a night at the nearest caravan park or is it bad form to turn up and get drunk?

Is it bad form to turn up and barely drink at all in order to drive home later that arvo?

Coming as far as I am it feels like an all or nothing type scenario haha. I am mostly attending to sample a heap of other AG brews and to have a few more other people taste mine and provide feedback.

Of course I am very rudely assuming that more people might pull out and I will make it to the main list...but I like to know what I'm potentially getting myself into here... :lol: 

Also I feel bad for Fourstar, he can happily take my place on the reserves as I am a flighty creature at the best of times and might not be able to make it anyway...


----------



## manticle (17/3/11)

Usually a bed/sleeping spot can be found for you. If you're coming all that way with the option of trying so many different beers, I wouldn't be in a hurry to get home but people do drop in and out.

The only bad protocol is drink driving.


----------



## wakkatoo (17/3/11)

Last year I slept in the back of the car, as did a few others (their cars, not mine!! :blink: ) If there is space in the yard, I'll probably roll out the swag this time round. Given the distance Lecterfern, all or nothing is the only way!! :beerbang:


----------



## seemax (17/3/11)

If there is enough interest for a brewday (I'm keen!) ... I can offer use of my 75L pot and a heap of fresh Chinook flowers.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/3/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Last year I slept in the back of the car, as did a few others (their cars, not mine!! :blink: ) If there is space in the yard, I'll probably roll out the swag this time round. Given the distance Lecterfern, all or nothing is the only way!! :beerbang:




Yea, I'm thinking car or swag might be the go, there seem to be a few caravan parks within affordable taxi distance too in a worse case scenario. I'll hold off to see if I actually get a spot and then might send the gracious host a PM for advice.

Bloody hell, bulk buys, beer swaps, harvesting hops...this AG business has certainly changed my perspective on making beer haha.

As far as contributions go, I'm happy to bring an extra dozen longnecks or so, also happy to bring some cascade from this years harvest or something...


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/11)

manticle said:


> 1st reserve moves up. I'm going to put Fourstar's name on the reserve list for kicks. He can take it off himself if he likes.



I'll let nature take its course and if i do happen to scrape on, Im sure there is plenty of malt + hops + yeast at my place screaming to be disposed of.

Maybe i'll share a 100% weizen if i get around to brewing one this weekend as a test run. if 100% rye cant stop me, wheat sure as hell can't! 



Lecterfan said:


> Also I feel bad for Fourstar, he can happily take my place on the reserves as I am a flighty creature at the best of times and might not be able to make it anyway...



Meh, I'm just yanking the chain. I'm not too concerned about missing out on swapping infected quality beers with the group. :lol:


----------



## Wolfy (18/3/11)

Lecterfan said:


> What's the protocol here? Am I best to organise a night at the nearest caravan park or is it bad form to turn up and get drunk?
> 
> Is it bad form to turn up and barely drink at all in order to drive home later that arvo?


I'm not sure that anyone turns up with the intention of getting drunk, however, I think you'd be disappointed if you were not able to fully enjoy the beer and company by having to always think of the drive home.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (18/3/11)

Siborg said:


> So its decided: My place on the 9th July



You had to make it the 9th? Sorry brother, got a footy trip locked in with tickets all paid for. Heading down to sunny Tassie to see the Hawks smash the Lions. Good thing I was just a non-swap attendee.


----------



## Fents (18/3/11)

Fourstar said:


> Meh, I'm just yanking the chain. I'm not too concerned about missing out on swapping infected quality beers with the group. :lol:



shouldnt be any infected as im not swapping! :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/11)

Fents said:


> shouldnt be any infected as im not swapping! :lol:



after what you told me came out of your font, it was not suprising. Either way you had a top notch lactic culture growing there fents!


----------



## haysie (18/3/11)

Fourstar said:


> Meh, I'm just yanking the chain. I'm not too concerned about missing out on swapping infected quality beers with the group. :lol:



Last I seen Fourstar, you didnt contribute feedback to any more than a couple of beers at the last swap. Were the other 13 infected? Am I missing something obvious re the infected comments?


----------



## WarmBeer (20/3/11)

Wolfy said:


> I'm not sure that anyone turns up with the intention of getting drunk...


Speak for yourself there, Wolfy! 

Seriously though, it's a great fun day. Lots of bullshit will be spoke, lots of kegs will be emptied, and if history repeats itself, somebody will write in permanent marker on Fourstar's unconscious face.

Good thinking to book into a caravan park nearby, there's usually a big cook up the next morning to help out-of-towners soak up the alcohol, and help the host clean up the debris.


----------



## wakkatoo (20/3/11)

Looking forward to this - brewed my sweet stout mark 1 today. Hit all the marks and depending on how it tastes in a couple of weeks, it may become the swap beer. Plenty of time for it to condition B)


----------



## Fourstar (21/3/11)

haysie said:


> Last I seen Fourstar, you didnt contribute feedback to any more than a couple of beers at the last swap. Were the other 13 infected? Am I missing something obvious re the infected comments?



Just having a dig at the 09 Xmas swappers where 1/2 of the beers where a balls up. Those who where involved get the joke, nothing sinister.


----------



## Yob (21/3/11)

sooo.. can many a hop be found at these events? Quite keen to lay my hands on a selection of rhizomes if possible?? whats the deal generally?


----------



## Leigh (22/3/11)

iamozziyob said:


> sooo.. can many a hop be found at these events? Quite keen to lay my hands on a selection of rhizomes if possible?? whats the deal generally?



Only where pre-organised, but would be interested in trading some myself.


----------



## husky (22/3/11)

Put me down on the reserve list, will likely attend anyway but would like to be involved in the swapping of brewskies as well.


----------



## Yob (22/3/11)

Leigh said:


> Only where pre-organised, but would be interested in trading some myself.




 new backyard.. no hops in yet... 

willing to swap my firstborn if it helps


----------



## Golani51 (30/3/11)

How does this work exactly? If you are not a swapper, you can still attend and bring some food etc along?
What time does it begin and end? Ie if I would rock up at 6.30pm, people would still be drinking away the night?

R


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/11)

Golani51 said:


> How does this work exactly? If you are not a swapper, you can still attend and bring some food etc along?
> What time does it begin and end? Ie if I would rock up at 6.30pm, people would still be drinking away the night?
> 
> R




just pop yourself on the non swap attendee list and away you go! :icon_cheers:


----------



## proudscum (31/3/11)

Did my steam beer #1 for the swap today and will have another crack at it tomorrow and see which one one comes up the best for the swap.

May have some rhizomes(bare rooted)and maybe some first year cuttings in pots..
of the top of my head Goldings,Hallertau
,heaps of POR,Hersbrucker,tettanger,columbus,chinook maybe a few others..

cheers SCum


----------



## Kleiny (3/4/11)

Heller bock in the fermenter now, 1.068 and a great brewday. looking forward to this one hitting the spot.

Rhizomes, as long as i dig them up there may be some cascade, mt hood. 

I have the day off for the swap and a leave pass from the fam.

Kleiny


----------



## Lecterfan (3/4/11)

Bloody hell - I guess I should get brewing in case I do get a guernsey.

edit: I'm assuming the 24 longnecks can be swapped with the caveat that they would benefit from another 4-6 weeks bottle conditioning? And I can just bring other beer for people to consume on the day?


----------



## WarmBeer (3/4/11)

Lecterfan said:


> edit: I'm assuming the 24 longnecks can be swapped with the caveat that they would benefit from another 4-6 weeks bottle conditioning? And I can just bring other beer for people to consume on the day?


Correct. And correct.

It's a good opportunity to get some (drunken) objective feedback on your beers. There will be plenty of beer there, but the more the merrier :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (3/4/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Bloody hell - I guess I should get brewing in case I do get a guernsey.
> 
> edit: I'm assuming the 24 longnecks can be swapped with the caveat that they would benefit from another 4-6 weeks bottle conditioning? And I can just bring other beer for people to consume on the day?



Not a steadfast rule by any means - just my perspective but I reckon it's good to aim for RTD on or around the day. You don't want to be giving someone a barley wine and asking them to hang onto it for 12 months. However for various reasons, people often need to hang on to some bottles for a bit (bottled late, not carbed etc) so usually the brewers will put a suggested date if their beer is not ready to go yet. If you need people to wait a bit, just put it next to your name and number.


Did you just ask if you can bring beer?

Really?

No. No beer allowed.

It will be good to meet you.


----------



## proudscum (3/4/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Correct. And correct.
> 
> It's a good opportunity to get some (drunken) objective feedback on your beers. There will be plenty of beer there, but the more the merrier :icon_cheers:




Nice to meet you the other night,Thanks for the bottles, washed and ready to be filled.
Both versions of the Steam beer are bubbling away nicely at 16 oC so time will tell as to which will go into the bottle.


----------



## Hoser (7/4/11)

Hey folks. Still quite new to the scene but I'm keen to get to know a few of you guys. Is it ok to come to the swap? I'm just at the point of partials now but will have completed a few BIAB batches by then although they might need some conditioning. 

Is there an experience requirement? I'd love to get some honest feedback from more savvy brewers to help me along.

I see the list is already full. Happy to come on the day, bring food or whatever else even if I don't get into the swap list. Maybe I could just give a few of my own out anyway for feedback? 

I don't want to step on toes. Assuming it's ok for relatively inexperienced brewers to join in the fun but wanted to be sure.

Cheers!


----------



## manticle (7/4/11)

All welcome.


----------



## mxd (7/4/11)

Hoser said:


> Hey folks. Still quite new to the scene but I'm keen to get to know a few of you guys. Is it ok to come to the swap? I'm just at the point of partials now but will have completed a few BIAB batches by then although they might need some conditioning.
> 
> Is there an experience requirement? I'd love to get some honest feedback from more savvy brewers to help me along.
> 
> ...



as manticle said + 
you should also look at joining a club, I found that great to get some feed back etc..


----------



## Lecterfan (7/4/11)

manticle said:


> Not a steadfast rule by any means - just my perspective but I reckon it's good to aim for RTD on or around the day. You don't want to be giving someone a barley wine and asking them to hang onto it for 12 months.



Absolutely fair call...just that I want to stick by my plans for a schwarz which means it will only be about 4-6 weeks in the bottle by July 9, drinkable no doubt but probably not smoothed out and fully carbed. My other schwarz's have been nice (IMHO) from 4-6 weeks on, but some of them are now 5 months old and have aged beautifully...the carafa has more chance to mellow out etc., as there are no late hops it doesn't change that part of the profile.

Anyway, I shall remain #1 on the reserves and see what happens. Worst case scenario I'll have 24 longnecks of a TTLL type thing that I can bring....feels great knowing that 2 slabs of a TTLL type ale ready at hand is a "worst case scenario" haha


----------



## WarmBeer (7/4/11)

Hoser said:


> Hey folks. Still quite new to the scene but I'm keen to get to know a few of you guys. Is it ok to come to the swap? I'm just at the point of partials now but will have completed a few BIAB batches by then although they might need some conditioning.
> 
> Is there an experience requirement? I'd love to get some honest feedback from more savvy brewers to help me along.
> 
> ...


Absolutely not! What do you think this swap is, an opportunity for people who love brewing to get together and talk beer and other BS?

Okay, you can come as long as you meet our 3 *strict* criteria:
- Like beer
- Drink beer
- Have a pulse

And put your name down on the reserves list, just in case. Don't worry about your "supposed" inexperience, the swap is open to all levels of brewing. My first two swap beers were extract & specialty grain, I got good feedback, and gave me the confidence and experience to explore full mash brewing.


----------



## Leigh (7/4/11)

Certainly all are welcome. My first swap was a K&K, second and third were extract and my last two AG swaps have been disasters h34r:

Maybe the gods are trying to tell me something?


----------



## Hoser (7/4/11)

Cool thanks for the feedback guys. Wasn't sure if this was an experienced brewers type thing. Now I'm kicking myself for not getting onto the roster in time!! Well I'll jump on now to the reserves and will plan to bring my brews just in case anyway on the day. Happy to share with anyone who's keen to try mine in addition to the official swap and will take any extras you want to share as well - if there are any!

Hopefully will have an all grain completed by then...


----------



## Hoser (7/4/11)

> as manticle said +
> you should also look at joining a club, I found that great to get some feed back etc..



Thanks. Will do. Actually MXD I was thinking about checking out the next Melbourne Brewers meeting. Is there one coming soon? Sorry being lazy - I expect it's also listed on the website.


----------



## brendo (7/4/11)

Hoser said:


> Thanks. Will do. Actually MXD I was thinking about checking out the next Melbourne Brewers meeting. Is there one coming soon? Sorry being lazy - I expect it's also listed on the website.



generally held the last Wednesday of the month - so you just missed one.

keep your eyes peeled on the website, all the details are there and are kept up to date if anything changes.

Say hi if you pop along.

Brendo


----------



## Hoser (7/4/11)

Will do. This is entirely :icon_offtopic: but I like the list you put at the bottom of your profile. That easy to do?


----------



## brendo (7/4/11)

Hoser said:


> Will do. This is entirely :icon_offtopic: but I like the list you put at the bottom of your profile. That easy to do?



yeah - just include it in your signature...


----------



## Hoser (7/4/11)

Hey look at that!


----------



## Hoser (7/4/11)

Hey look at that!


----------



## Siborg (11/4/11)

Hoser, you are most welcome to come along. Bring whatever you want. If you want some open feedback from other brewers, then bring some of your beer. Food is always appreciated (haven't got any plans down for the day yet, but usually plenty of meat on a spit)

I'm planning a brew day as well. This will give you the chance to observe and participate in a full AG brew, and even take home a cube of wort for your brewing pleasure. More details to come. 

Come to think of it, I'd better get my act together. I'll start planning this week and I'll put the word out for help/what to bring. I know everyone is keen to pitch in, which is appreciated. I'll get together a list of what I've got and what I'll supply and what I will need people to bring around.

Cheers Guys, Lets make this a big one!


----------



## gava (11/4/11)

sorry guys had to drop out... its very hard to brew while staying at my sisters with my rig being outside under a tarp... 
I'll open a spot for others... 

I will come but as a none swapper..

edit: I'll be driving from Bendigo if anyone needs a lift.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/4/11)

Condolences on the brewing difficulties. Cheers for updating the article and getting me in there :icon_chickcheers: , it'll be great to meet everyone...I'll definitely have a landlord ready to go but I am still aiming for the schwarzbier plan - I'll be mashing the sucker this weekend.


----------



## Siborg (11/4/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Absolutely fair call...just that I want to stick by my plans for a schwarz which means it will only be about 4-6 weeks in the bottle by July 9, drinkable no doubt but probably not smoothed out and fully carbed. My other schwarz's have been nice (IMHO) from 4-6 weeks on, but some of them are now 5 months old and have aged beautifully...the carafa has more chance to mellow out etc., as there are no late hops it doesn't change that part of the profile.
> 
> Anyway, I shall remain #1 on the reserves and see what happens. Worst case scenario I'll have 24 longnecks of a TTLL type thing that I can bring....feels great knowing that 2 slabs of a TTLL type ale ready at hand is a "worst case scenario" haha


Looks like your on now


----------



## Fourstar (11/4/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Condolences on the brewing difficulties. Cheers for updating the article and getting me in there :icon_chickcheers: , it'll be great to meet everyone...I'll definitely have a landlord ready to go but I am still aiming for the schwarzbier plan - I'll be mashing the sucker this weekend.




Crap, that means I've been bumped to number 2 on the reserve list! I might have to think about sharing my 2nd cube of stout with you lot after all.


----------



## Hoser (13/4/11)

Pushes me to #4.... will keep fingers crossed!!




> Hoser, you are most welcome to come along. Bring whatever you want. If you want some open feedback from other brewers, then bring some of your beer. Food is always appreciated (haven't got any plans down for the day yet, but usually plenty of meat on a spit)
> 
> I'm planning a brew day as well. This will give you the chance to observe and participate in a full AG brew, and even take home a cube of wort for your brewing pleasure. More details to come.



Thanks Siborg. Looking forward to it! Will bring meat for sure. I'm also the Marketing Manager for Cadbury Fundraiser meaning I have unlimited access to all Cadbury Chocolate. Will bring some nibbles.... any preferences?


----------



## Siborg (15/4/11)

Hoser said:


> Pushes me to #4.... will keep fingers crossed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you say... chocolate?


----------



## Hoser (16/4/11)

yup. I'm responsible for Freddo, Caramello Koala, Chomp, Curly Wurly as well as every chocolate we sell in the the Fundraiser carryboxes. Just let me know what you'd like me to bring and I'll definitely rustle it up! 

Dangerous place to work - you're never at a loss for chocolate!!


----------



## haysie (17/4/11)

Hoser said:


> yup. I'm responsible for Freddo, Caramello Koala, Chomp, Curly Wurly as well as every chocolate we sell in the the Fundraiser carryboxes. Just let me know what you'd like me to bring and I'll definitely rustle it up!
> 
> Dangerous place to work - you're never at a loss for chocolate!!



Mmmmm, a Chocolate Bock brewday? :icon_drool2: 
Think about it Si, yummmm


----------



## Lecterfan (19/4/11)

Ok the black beer is done, hit my targets (well, slightly higher actually), all good, glad wrap is on....and....F*CK! Forgot the irish moss addition!!! That'll learn me to try and knock out a double on a tight timeline (got to go out now for the rest of the arvo).

Anyway, if it's no good by July I'll bring a landlord along...(although I doubt the lack of irish moss is going to make or break it).

Cheers all...


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/11)

assuming the yeast count is as expected tonight, I'll pitch the 1968 onto the oaked stout. If i don't make the cut I'm sure i can enjoy every last morsel of it. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Yob (19/4/11)

I havnt seen my brew for this event for almost two weeks as Im OS atm... I left SWMBO in charge :blink: (with alot of notes on the chalk board).. she had to take the final readings and CC so praying everything is OK..

Back in Aus. tmoz and will be botteling friday so will get an indication then of wether or not it will be OK for the swap.. fingers crossed.. if not will be happy to surrender a swap position and come as a non swapper.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/11)

why are people willing to surrender a position with 2 months to go? Kinda confused. I could knock out a dozen batches in that time.


----------



## gava (19/4/11)

Fourstar said:


> why are people willing to surrender a position with 2 months to go? Kinda confused. I could knock out a dozen batches in that time.




between work, 8month old, living with my sister.. my brew rig outside under a tarp.. Although I just put in garage yesterday so hopfully let me brew atleast one..

and thats why I pulled out.. let people that can brew in.

gav.


----------



## Yob (19/4/11)

Fourstar said:


> why are people willing to surrender a position with 2 months to go? Kinda confused. I could knock out a dozen batches in that time.




Im not going to get much brewing time in betwen now and then.. when I get back Ive got a scant few weeks before we move out Ringas way, 

between the move, and cleaning 2 houses there just wont be much time.. if this one falls over it will be extreemly difficult for me to get another in and nicely conditioned... not that it has to be I guess... any time I do get to throw one in will strictly be for my fairly depleted stocks. All going well, I will be participating on the swap level, Ive only the one fermenting fridge that only holds 1 fv... soon to change when im set up in my Mancave!! 

ooh the dreams!!! but you get my drift

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (20/4/11)

Fourstar said:


> why are people willing to surrender a position with 2 months to go? Kinda confused. I could knock out a dozen batches in that time.




Better that kind of foresight than someone who drops out with a week to go - or worse - someone who puts their name down but never shows up and is never heard from again.


----------



## Leigh (20/4/11)

Or the buggers who put in infected beer...oh hang on, that was me h34r:


----------



## Leigh (20/4/11)

But on a serious note, have a golden ale, a IPA and an alt all cubed and ready to ferment, have an alt fermenting...just have to find time to bottle and all will be good


----------



## Fourstar (20/4/11)

manticle said:


> or worse - someone who puts their name down but never shows up and is never heard from again.




Oh yeah... where is that snake..... :unsure:


----------



## Golani51 (26/4/11)

Fourstar said:


> Oh yeah... where is that snake..... :unsure:



At what time does the swap day finish??


----------



## manticle (26/4/11)

When people stop drinking beer.


----------



## Golani51 (26/4/11)

manticle said:


> When people stop drinking beer.



Let me rephrase......will it go on into the evening?


----------



## manticle (26/4/11)

Absolutely.

Possibly early am - people often crash out, some won't rock up until the evening etc.

Literally when people stop drinking beer is the finish time unless Siborg wants to make new rules.


----------



## donmateo (26/4/11)

Cubed 30L of porter for swap entry yesterday. Hope to pitch either 1028 or 1084 tomorrow/thurs.
May have overdone it on the chocolate malt, as it's black as can be. 
Came in a bit over expected OG at 1.064.

http://www.brewtoolz.com/brew_entries/284


----------



## Lecterfan (26/4/11)

Don Mateo said:


> Cubed 30L of porter for swap entry yesterday. Hope to pitch either 1028 or 1084 tomorrow/thurs.
> May have overdone it on the chocolate malt, as it's black as can be.
> Came in a bit over expected OG at 1.064.
> 
> http://www.brewtoolz.com/brew_entries/284




Nice one! My schwarz is having itself a little d-rest right now, getting ready for some racking and CC action tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfy (27/4/11)

I scraped a few (million) yeast cells into 10ml of wort so that over the next 3-4 weeks they can grow and then ferment my case-swap beer ... nowhere near as exciting as cubing or d-rest.


----------



## zebba (1/5/11)

Gotta get me brewing one of these days... Decided on an english pale with golden promise, light crystal, heaps of challenger and some 1968.

The good news is though that if I come on the day I'll be bringing an 11% Strong Scotch Ale that, being all modest and stuff, is IMO farking amazing.


----------



## Lecterfan (1/5/11)

Got good reviews on my TTLL... I might bring that instead of the schwarz... 









In time....................................................... 



in time ................................................................................
.............................


----------



## manticle (1/5/11)

Brewed my hopeful today. 

Everything went wrong so it should be a cracker. Back up brew will be put down next weekend.


----------



## Siborg (3/5/11)

brewed a rogue Shakespeare stout clone last week. putting it down sometime soon. Here's hoping it turns out well, or it'll be a US amber or pale.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/5/11)

...I've actually stumbled upon a method that many of you possibly use already. My black beer is in the fridge at 1c and lagering nicely, and yet I feel compelled to open the fridge twice a day and yell motivational/encouraging things at it. Random qoutes from Rocky, the song from Karate Kid "You're the best" etc...


I'm pretty sure that regardless of mash/ferment temps, sanitation and yeast cell numbers, motivational yelling is what makes a truly respectable beer.


Edit: tonight I am finding that either "you're the best" from the Karate Kid or "Now You're a man" from Orgazmo would be the top motivational choices...


----------



## haysie (3/5/11)

You guys are sure well prepared :super: , I dont plan on brewing my mine until 3 weeks before. It is a beer that needs to be best served grain to brain 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/5/11)

Haysie I am that paranoid/insecure that I have a spare brew sitting there ready (a very decent TTLL) and will be doing another two brews between now and then so if the lagered black beer turns out shit I have plenty of options haha...

Not so much organised (on my behalf) as just wanting to contribute something decent haha


----------



## Wolfy (3/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Haysie I am that paranoid/insecure that I have a spare brew sitting there ready


Same, both of the beers in the fermenting fridge just now are going to go into long-necks, that way if the dedicated swap-beer does not turn out as intended, there is always a backup ... or two.


----------



## haysie (3/5/11)

Lecter, I was like that once upon a time ago, sounds like your under control though. 
Its probably the guys who brew late, dont taste it, present flat bottles that arnt awesome beers. Most of them are though, checking the players this swap there will some be some rippers.


----------



## StraussyStrauss (4/5/11)

Hey Hey All...

Just giving you a Heads Up. I have brewed my Case Swap brew (TTL Strongarm) and it's sitting patiently in the brew cupboard. 

BUT...There is a chance that I'm going overseas for a friends wedding in the first weekend of July. Still unconfirmed, but the misses is extremely excited and my attempts to push the date back isn't really an option...

So..FOURSTAR be ready. You might just get a run.


----------



## Hoser (4/5/11)

I'm just brewing something every other week with fingers crossed I get the call....

If FOURSTAR gets in I'm ummm... oh yeah..... still #3 in the depth chart. Back to the minors with you rookie!

Still looking forward to getting out on the day anyway!


----------



## wakkatoo (4/5/11)

I have mine sitting in the fermentation fridge ready to be bottled. If its the same as the test brew then its quite an interesting beer (sweet stout that is amber, not black. Plays with your head a little bit). Its been in there for about a month as I went OS. Will test this weekend and either bottle it for the swap, or keg it for a B.A.R meeting and brew something else.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/11)

about to keg one of my stouts on friday and repitch for the second. whatever is better out of the fermenter will be oaked for as long as i can in the keg before force carbing and bottled.

I'll leave it in the keg for as long as possible. At least then if i dont get the call, i'll have a buttload of beautifully oaked dry stout. :icon_drool2:


----------



## [email protected] (5/5/11)

This oaked stout you keep mentioning sounds very tasty.
I think you should just give a bottle away to everyone out of the goodness of your heart :wub: 

I have bottled my common, so at the swap it should have been bottled around 10weeks, around 5.5% and 41 ibu so a little age should not hurt it.
I am quite happy with how it has turned out so far, i think it will be my best beer yet, maybe i wont want to swap it after all!
Nah....i am really looking forward to trying everyone's beers.



Fourstar said:


> about to keg one of my stouts on friday and repitch for the second. whatever is better out of the fermenter will be oaked for as long as i can in the keg before force carbing and bottled.
> 
> I'll leave it in the keg for as long as possible. At least then if i dont get the call, i'll have a buttload of beautifully oaked dry stout. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Siborg (5/5/11)

Hoser said:


> I'm just brewing something every other week with fingers crossed I get the call....
> 
> If FOURSTAR gets in I'm ummm... oh yeah..... still #3 in the depth chart. Back to the minors with you rookie!
> 
> Still looking forward to getting out on the day anyway!


Hoser, if you don't make it to the swap, bring some with you anyway. Its always good to get some feedback on your brews and share war stories/brews.


----------



## Siborg (5/5/11)

haysie said:


> You guys are sure well prepared :super: , I dont plan on brewing my mine until 3 weeks before. It is a beer that needs to be best served grain to brain 4-6 weeks.


What you brewin, Haysie? Any more clues besides that? Something hoppy? wheat?


----------



## bullsneck (5/5/11)

Can anyone help me out with 20+ longnecks? I'd be very appreciative.

I went to the Brewery (mum and dads place) only to find my bottles have been disposed of.

PM if you can help out.


----------



## Hoser (5/5/11)

> Hoser, if you don't make it to the swap, bring some with you anyway. Its always good to get some feedback on your brews and share war stories/brews.



Thanks Siborg will do. I'm going to bottle this weekend the APA that I planned to swap if I get in. Tried it tonight and it's come out really citrusy/evergreenish. I followed the APA in Brewing Classic styles but then dry hopped with 40g extra mix of Cascade/Centennial. Hoppier than I think the recipe is meant to be but maybe that will mellow out in bottle....

And don't forget I'll bring some chocolate!


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/11)

Beer4U said:


> This oaked stout you keep mentioning sounds very tasty.
> I think you should just give a bottle away to everyone out of the goodness of your heart :wub:




Looks like you're in luck.  Names been added to spot 22. which was marked as "out"
2nd stout is 1/2 way through fermentation so it will be hitting the oak mid next week for a month of soaking in the keg!

Cheers.


----------



## Fents (12/5/11)

whats the swap day details? date, time and address? going to do my best to rock along, no promises though.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/5/11)

Fents said:


> whats the swap day details? date, time and address? going to do my best to rock along, no promises though.


9th of July, at Siborgs place. I'm sure somebody will PM you once the address has been given out.

Usual kick-off time, but we all know the fun doesn't really start until the sun goes down...

Just bring along the bubs, I'm sure you'll have no shortage of drunken slobs eager to offer him his first introduction to the amber nectar


----------



## haysie (12/5/11)

Siborg said:


> What you brewin, Haysie? Any more clues besides that? Something hoppy? wheat?



Something inbetwix Si, A hoppy 40% wheat. A Stone n Wood clone.
Pulled out bud, not in by interest to enter this one. Goodonya for sticking your hand up and doing the hosting part, take my hat off to anyone for doing that.
Sure you will all have a blast and the best of fun and beers of course.

Haysie


----------



## haysie (12/5/11)

Fourstar said:


> Looks like you're in luck.  Names been added to spot 22. which was marked as "out"
> 2nd stout is 1/2 way through fermentation so it will be hitting the oak mid next week for a month of soaking in the keg!
> 
> Cheers.



Allover it wernt you !! Mr Secretary of everything!

Tip1, Stop talking yourself up as an expert, your beers are not that good.
Tip2, Give feedback, besides your mates.
Tip3, Dont catch trains at night.

edit, i thought it was Siborgs/Manticles Wiki? Wrong huh, anyone drops in and takes over


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/11)

haysie said:


> Allover it wernt you !!
> 
> Tip1, Stop talking yourself up as an expert, your beers are not that good.
> Tip2, Give feedback, besides your mates.
> Tip3, Dont catch trains at night.



No, i was notfied by a current swapper a spot was free.

Tip1, Get your facts right. I give feedback* to most swappers. Infact my first swap i reviewed EVERYONE.
Tip2, Be open to opions, other than your own.
Tip3, Stop turning everyones threads into a shitfight.

If i wanted to listen to the opinion of an arsehole i would have farted.

*Glad i finally got some constructiive feedback from someone. Too bad it came from a source which has no credability.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/5/11)

haysie said:


> edit, i thought it was Siborgs/Manticles Wiki? Wrong huh, anyone drops in and takes over


I am the member who notified Fourstar of the opportunity to take part in the swap.

As the starter of the wiki, I am happy to take responsibility for monitoring it for changes, and when I saw a position became available, notified the next person on the Stand-By list that a spot was open.


----------



## haysie (12/5/11)

Fourstar said:


> Tip3, Stop turning everyones threads into a shitfight.



F### off idiot.
No threads have become a s###fight.
Your imagination again. Its all me its all me aka some committee you sit on.
I was posting here simply to say......"Who the f### do you think you are" You come back with dribble and no substance. You shitcanned the swappers the last 2 meets only gave feedback to your mates. True? Dont bother replying, this is Siborgs thread and not yours to thrash out spots becoming vacant etc...

edit @ Warmbeer, no problems with that, just an issue with the attitude.

Allover, no lost sleep, move on


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/11)

haysie said:


> You shitcanned the swappers the last 2 meets only gave feedback to your mates. True?



You have no idea do you. Its called tongue in cheek, everyone that was involved in the 'swap that never happened' knows of the joke and there is no malice intended whatsoever. I have not "shitcanned" anyone. i give honest feedback, something i expect from anyone else. 

Being somone who was not involved in said swap can just crawl bank under that bridge you came from as your opinion means nothing.


----------



## seemax (12/5/11)

Sounds like someone enjoys their beer a little bit too much.


----------



## haysie (12/5/11)

seemax said:


> Sounds like someone enjoys their beer a little bit too much.



Love beer and an opinion, lets not go on. This thread isnt about me or Fourstar, as I mentioned earlier, over it..move on guys.


----------



## seemax (12/5/11)

Haysie to the quiet spot until he apologies.... no fair to just say move on.


----------



## haysie (12/5/11)

seemax said:


> Haysie to the quiet spot until he apologies.... no fair to just say move on.



No one is going to apologise. We/Fourstar agree to dislike each other. No good us hanging s##t here on each other. Thats why I say move on.... no more please.


----------



## bullsneck (13/5/11)

It seems OT to talk about the swap now but I shall be bottling this weekend. Looking forward to putting some faces to names and sampling some fine brews.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/11)

Glad you got your bottle situation sorted out bullsneck!

I am tossing up between bottling this week and leaving the lager for another week or so. Really I should leave it ticking away in the fridge for another week minimum...but I also have a beautiful big pile of 1968 sitting under 22L of ESB (long and uninteresting story as to why I didn't top crop) that I want to get my hands on and utilise for a double batch of an English Pale Ale which means I NEED THE FRIDGE DAMMIT!

Stricken with a conundrum! On a Friday!


----------



## brendo (13/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Glad you got your bottle situation sorted out bullsneck!
> 
> I am tossing up between bottling this week and leaving the lager for another week or so. Really I should leave it ticking away in the fridge for another week minimum...but I also have a beautiful big pile of 1968 sitting under 22L of ESB (long and uninteresting story as to why I didn't top crop) that I want to get my hands on and utilise for a double batch of an English Pale Ale which means I NEED THE FRIDGE DAMMIT!
> 
> Stricken with a conundrum! On a Friday!



Close enough to lager temps outside lately, if it is already really cold it shouldn't warm up too much during the day when it hits a sunny 14 degrees.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/11)

brendo said:


> Close enough to lager temps outside lately, if it is already really cold it shouldn't warm up too much during the day when it hits a sunny 14 degrees.




Tell me about it - I just checked BOM for Ballarat and it has "Forecast for Friday until Mid-November: ******* grim". 

I lost the last of my zucchini to frost! In early May!


----------



## brendo (13/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Tell me about it - I just checked BOM for Ballarat and it has "Forecast for Friday until Mid-November: ******* grim".
> 
> I lost the last of my zucchini to frost! In early May!



And to think that I didn't even look at the fact you are in Ballarat - def hand over the fridge to stuff you need to keep warm - anything that needs to be cold will be fine just outside


----------



## Lecterfan (13/5/11)

brendo said:


> And to think that I didn't even look at the fact you are in Ballarat - def hand over the fridge to stuff you need to keep warm - anything that needs to be cold will be fine just outside




Errr...ooops. I would bottle tomorrow if it weren't for the fact that I have a massive iceberg floating in each of fermenters. This would be an awesome chance to try the "BRewing classic styles" Helles bock idea of freezing the water and draining out the alcohol to get a %7 schwarzbier haha.

Nah...I'll wait and bottle on Sunday, by then they'll be cold (but defrosted) and as you say brendo the next 7 odd weeks between now and the swap will both give them time to carb and continue to lager in the back porch haha.

I must say I am really looking forward to this little hootenanny.


----------



## Siborg (13/5/11)

WOW  

Where did that all come from? Anyways, to quote the creator of the wiki page (WB, looking at you):



> Drop the bullsh!t, this one's all about the beer![/b]
> 
> Let's leave personal differences besides, please.
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (13/5/11)

What we brew on the day will be a spring or summer beer by the time it's ready.

While I'd happily drink a rich choc stout in any weather, maybe we should keep that in mind.

A variation of oktoberfest or marzen would work.

Vienna Lager

Also an altbier

Biere de garde

ESB

English IPA

My votes.


----------



## Cocko (13/5/11)

manticle said:


> What we brew on the day will be a spring or summer beer by the time it's ready.
> 
> English IPA
> 
> My votes.



Sorry know I am not involved, but Mants EIPA recipe is well worth brewing!

and out.

Sorry.


----------



## bullsneck (13/5/11)

I'd love to join in a have a brew on the day. Put me down for anything that turns into beer.


----------



## Siborg (13/5/11)

manticle said:


> What we brew on the day will be a spring or summer beer by the time it's ready.


True, that. I'm keen for one of the styles I haven't thought of brewing much, but reckon would be nice. Vienna lager, marzen, octoberfest would all be cool, I reckon. Especially considering the lager temperatures we're getting.


----------



## Yob (13/5/11)

more than willing to chip in for a gas space heater for the shed...


----------



## Hoser (13/5/11)

I'm keen for any of the less common styles like a Vienna Lager or Marzen as I haven't even considered brewing those styles yet.

That said if you do want to leverage chocolate Siborg I'm happy to bring along enough Old Gold Dark or whatever you feel suits...


----------



## Wolfy (14/5/11)

Not that they match any of the proposed styles mentioned so far, but I have ample POR hops I could provide for the swap-day-brew.


----------



## mxd (14/5/11)

don't forget for the brew your doing on the day the comps post swap day are baysides octobefest, and vic brew (you could do some speciality with dark choc and POR, mmm Ozy Choc Pils)


----------



## Wolfy (14/5/11)

mxd said:


> don't forget for the brew your doing on the day the comps post swap day are baysides octobefest, and vic brew (you could do some speciality with dark choc and POR, mmm Ozy Choc Pils)


Making up new styles/style-guidelines there *mxd*?


----------



## Siborg (14/5/11)

mxd said:


> don't forget for the brew your doing on the day the comps post swap day are baysides octobefest, and vic brew (you could do some speciality with dark choc and POR, mmm Ozy Choc Pils)


Yeah, I was thinking it would be good to do something for octoberfest.... but the idea of a specialty choc beer just sounds too good.


----------



## StraussyStrauss (14/5/11)

Well it's official. I'm going OS.
Faaaarrrk, I was really looking forward to tasting all those beers! 

On a positive note I'll be cruising thru Belgium, so I guess that makes up for it a bit!

Have a awesome day guys. I'll update the list, so HUSKY your in.


----------



## mxd (14/5/11)

StraussyStrauss said:


> Well it's official. I'm going OS.
> Faaaarrrk, I was really looking forward to tasting all those beers!
> 
> On a positive note I'll be cruising thru Belgium, so I guess that makes up for it a bit!
> ...




don't forget if your bottles are ready you can still participate, you just need to arrange with someone to drop off/pick up/store. Or drop off to siborg early then pickup when you return


----------



## Siborg (14/5/11)

mxd said:


> don't forget if your bottles are ready you can still participate, you just need to arrange with someone to drop off/pick up/store. Or drop off to siborg early then pickup when you return


That's true. 

*if you can't make it on the day, you can still swap*


----------



## StraussyStrauss (14/5/11)

mxd said:


> don't forget if your bottles are ready you can still participate, you just need to arrange with someone to drop off/pick up/store. Or drop off to siborg early then pickup when you return



Totally possible, I guess. Although I feel that if I can't go, I should give someone else the chance.

I'll still keep my swap case off limits, just in case there's a opening down the track.

Really wanted to talk all thing beer with a group of like minded people, my mates are starting to glaze over when they ask what I'm brewing!!


----------



## Lecterfan (14/5/11)

I'm all bottled - hope to f*ck I didn't over carbonate (fg seems higher after all the freezing activity that went on in the lagering process), but I have enough excess to taste a bottle every week between now and the swap so that should give me an indication (I hope)...

Hanging out...


----------



## manticle (14/5/11)

Siborg said:


> Yeah, I was thinking it would be good to do something for octoberfest.... but the idea of a specialty choc beer just sounds too good.



Choktoberfest?


----------



## wakkatoo (15/5/11)

Bottled yesterday. Should be no haze given the amount of time it spent at 5 degrees whilst I was OS. Even have a few spare to test later on.


----------



## Siborg (17/5/11)

Brew Day Wiki
Recipe Thread


----------



## Siborg (19/5/11)

Can I get everyone to update their attending status on the wiki who hasn't already?

I'll be sending a PM out to everyone soon to ask the same. Address details will follow shortly after.


----------



## Leigh (20/5/11)

Apologies guys, but I have to pull out...my last three brew days just haven't happened and I'm down to my last keg. With the infections I've had this year, I'm not prepared to risk giving you guys something below par. 

Add to that I'm unlikely to make it on the day (but still trying to swing something).

So Golani, you're up.


----------



## husky (20/5/11)

Just realised I have been put on the list. I will put down a brew this weekend ready for the swap, may not be carbed in time but that should be alright. I plan on doing Razz's vienna lager. I will be attending on the day.
cheers


----------



## proudscum (20/5/11)

Bottling one of 2 brews i did for the swap tomorrow.Dry hopped the one that didnt make the grade for 4 days then kegged.Had a cheeky sample to make sure the carbonation was right yesterday morning and its a cracker.so am happy that what i have kegged is great and the swap one is even better.

Now back to cleaning the Braumiester after having knocked out a Kolsch with a few refinements to using this beast...6 points above target gravity.Got a love it when you can wash your whole brewery in a laundry sink....and then get sorted for a brew day that i am having with some mates tomorrow.


----------



## donmateo (21/5/11)

Brawny Porter (see here) is drinking well so far IMHO. I have just put aside the 24 bottles for the swap to sit and condition, and happy to have 12 or so smallies to drink and pass around.
Although ideally I would have liked it to dry out a little more (FG 1.021) I think that being a reasonably high OG 1.064, and the dark malts do carry the sweetness somewhat. Hope you guys enjoy it and looking forward to the swap.
Cheers.


----------



## Siborg (21/5/11)

PM's have been sent out to everyone on the list asking for updates on attendance, except for Reuven. Anyone know his AHB username?

I'll be sending out address details soon


----------



## WarmBeer (21/5/11)

Into the last 10 mins of the boil for my case swap Oatmeal stout. Smelling good...

Siborg, will PM you Reuven's username.


----------



## Siborg (21/5/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Into the last 10 mins of the boil for my case swap Oatmeal stout. Smelling good...
> 
> Siborg, will PM you Reuven's username.


All good, didn't realise his username was already on the list.

mmm... oatmeal stout. I want to try and put one down before westgate's stout comp and put a spare bottle of my swap american stout aside.

should be some interesting beers in this swap (not that previous swaps haven't). Did I see somewhere that someone was making a "pumpkin beer"??? should be interesting.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (23/5/11)

Siborg said:


> Did I see somewhere that someone was making a "pumpkin beer"??? should be interesting.



Yep, sure am. Cubed this one a while back and finally got around to pitching on Sunday. Bottle in two weeks and will post the recipe then for your perusal :icon_drool2: 

So it should be nice and fresh for the swap.

Still don't have a definite either way on attendance. I have a work trip happening between now and then and it may overlap. I "should" know by the end of the week.

Will be dissapointed if I can't make it, but will drop the case off early if it turns out that way :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hoser (23/5/11)

Whoa I'm up to #1 on the bench!! Might need to seriously consider whether my APA is right for the swap!! I'm about to do a West Coast Red Ale and an ESB this weekend in my first BIAB's. Maybe one of those are better!! hmmmm....


----------



## Siborg (24/5/11)

Shane R said:


> Yep, sure am. Cubed this one a while back and finally got around to pitching on Sunday. Bottle in two weeks and will post the recipe then for your perusal :icon_drool2:
> 
> So it should be nice and fresh for the swap.
> 
> ...


Either way, you can still drop your contribution off to mine earlier if you can't make it.



Hoser said:


> Whoa I'm up to #1 on the bench!! Might need to seriously consider whether my APA is right for the swap!! I'm about to do a West Coast Red Ale and an ESB this weekend in my first BIAB's. Maybe one of those are better!! hmmmm....


Have something ready. I haven't heard back from a couple and I'm not sure whether or not they're still going to participate.
Maybe even bring your contribution along... someone normally pulls out or doesn't show without any warning.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (24/5/11)

Shane R said:


> I have a work trip happening between now and then and it may overlap. I "should" know by the end of the week.



Word came through today. Going to be out of town on the 9th, sorry guys.



> Either way, you can still drop your contribution off to mine earlier if you can't make it.



Thanks Siborg, will do. At this stage I should be able to drop off the weekend before and pick up the weekend after. I'll keep you posted if anything changes.

Thanks to everyone who's helped organise this so far, I was looking forward to it. Looking forward to trying your brew :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hoser (24/5/11)

> Have something ready. I haven't heard back from a couple and I'm not sure whether or not they're still going to participate.
> Maybe even bring your contribution along... someone normally pulls out or doesn't show without any warning.



Will do! Still deciding which to contribute....


----------



## Golani51 (24/5/11)

Siborg said:


> PM's have been sent out to everyone on the list asking for updates on attendance, except for Reuven. Anyone know his AHB username?
> 
> I'll be sending out address details soon



Siborg:

I will be attending the swap. Sorry for the late reply.

R


----------



## Golani51 (24/5/11)

Where is the best place to find the longnecks?


----------



## manticle (24/5/11)

Here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry776711

I might have some if you get stuck.


----------



## husky (24/5/11)

I have booked the day off with the missus and have my swap brew fermenting away. Im happy to bring my BIAB setup if someone wants to have a crack at BIAB. I have plenty of JW ale malt, Wey Vienna and Munich as the base for a brew. Should be able to put out a double batch however would need 4800W of power.


----------



## Golani51 (24/5/11)

manticle said:


> Here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry776711
> 
> I might have some if you get stuck.



Thanks. I am collecting the bottles from above link in the morning. Appreciated.


----------



## Wolfy (24/5/11)

Just edited the Case Swap article to include links for the Brew-day Stuff and the Recipe thread.

If anyone needs their beers carted to/from the swap-day (because they can't attend/whatever) and Berwick/Dandenong area, feel free to let me know.
Should also be able to provide a taxi-service home for anyone living along Springvale Rd/Freeway/Dandenong/Berwick, but if we attend and the time we leave will depend on SWMBO.


----------



## therook (25/5/11)

Sorry guys but i'm pulling the pin.

I will remove myself from the swap list and move the next one up

Rook


----------



## Siborg (25/5/11)

therook said:


> Sorry guys but i'm pulling the pin.
> 
> I will remove myself from the swap list and move the next one up
> 
> Rook


Pity, Rook. Hope to catch up with you at the next event.

Hoser, you're up!


----------



## poggor (27/5/11)

Gentlemen

Unfortunately I have just been informed that I need to speak at a conference on the gold coast on the weekend of our case swap. I will not be able to make it. 

I will take my name off the reserve list (and i was just about to step up- i could feel it!)


Thanks


ps anyone know any good beer/restaurants on gold coast?


----------



## scott_penno (27/5/11)

poggor said:


> ps anyone know any good beer/restaurants on gold coast?



If you have wheels (and/or someone to drive you), visit the Burleigh Brewing Company in Burleigh Heads - about 15 mins south of Surfers...

sap.


----------



## [email protected] (28/5/11)

sappas said:


> If you have wheels (and/or someone to drive you), visit the Burleigh Brewing Company in Burleigh Heads - about 15 mins south of Surfers...
> 
> sap.



Good and timely call, Sappas. Visiting the Gold Coast in a week or so, so will have to give it a try (hopefully SWMBO will drive). Btw way put my brew down last week. An old speckeld hen clone (lets call it a middled age spotted rooster), hopefully it turns out okay.

Cheers
Mal

P.S. And sorry to see therook drop out, as he makes some mighty fine beers....


----------



## bnaujok (28/5/11)

Hi Guys,

I'm very new to the brewing scene and came across this thread about a week ago. It looked like a full house, but now I see the reserve list is empty. Being just up the road and new, it would be good to get some feedback on what I have started (esp my first as a reference - DrSmurto's GA).

I am reluctant to put my name down as if I was to make a contribution, it would be my second brew, a US style imperial pumpkin ale (still have no idea how it will taste!) - only one problem, there was so much trub, I only managed to get 16L of wort out of the kettle, falling short of the 24x 750ml bottles (or is that 28x?). It's still in the fermenter and I will be bottling it in mostly 500-650ml bottles in a week.

Let me know if that's acceptable and I can add myself to the reserve list or Siborg can


----------



## Siborg (28/5/11)

bnaujok said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm very new to the brewing scene and came across this thread about a week ago. It looked like a full house, but now I see the reserve list is empty. Being just up the road and new, it would be good to get some feedback on what I have started (esp my first as a reference - DrSmurto's GA).
> 
> ...


Hi bnaujok

What was your OG? you could have watered it down to make up the volume, assuming your OG was high enough and you were willing to sacrifice a few points.

You're most welcome to attend the swap day. In terms of whether you should swap or not, given the size of the bottles you are providing, it depends on what the rest say. I personally feel that I'd rather have 24 participants than 23. In other words, I don't see any reason to knock you back to make up the numbers if someone pulls out.

Either way, put your name on the reserves list. Even if you don't get the opportunity to swap, bring some beer along and enjoy the day.


----------



## bnaujok (28/5/11)

Siborg said:


> Hi bnaujok
> 
> What was your OG? you could have watered it down to make up the volume, assuming your OG was high enough and you were willing to sacrifice a few points.



Being imperial, OG was 1.084, current grav is 1.026 (should get down to about 1.020).


----------



## Kleiny (29/5/11)

As siborg said just bring some beer and you are welcomed with open arms

The day will have plenty of beer for you to taste and plenty of like minded guys and gals talking brewing.

Kleiny


----------



## Siborg (29/5/11)

Golani51 said:


> Siborg:
> 
> I will be attending the swap. Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> R


Golani, are you intending to swap? If so what are you bringing so I can update the wiki?


----------



## manticle (29/5/11)

My Belgian Golden ale is stalled and resisting all attempts to get it moving again. I won't be bottling a 1030 beer in glass to swap with 23 other brewers. I'll keep fighting it but I doubt it will be swap worthy.

My backup grand cru thing finished OK and has been cold conditioning for 2 weeks. Tastes OK, has belgian character and no major faults. However the beer that inspired it (hoegaarden grand cru) has a beautiful fresh bread quality which is lacking from this one. I'll be doing a minimash of all munich malt with some victory/biscuit, hopping with Norrthern brewer (bittering only) and fermenting that out to blend.

However, presuming that doesn't work or work in time, I bottled a challenger Bitter today that I have confidence in. Having thrown in an ESB last swap I was in, I'd hoped to offer a different style but this one is different enough from the last one.

Will finalise contribution in the next couple of weeks I guess. No way I'm dropping out though - I will have beer to swap and beer in which I have confidence.


----------



## haysie (29/5/11)

Golani51 said:


> Where is the best place to find the longnecks?


Woolworths, the PET bottles cost less than a buck each, most case swaps you get a vast majority of PET`s back.... glass aint worth the hassle but still quite worthy if you are confident how other people store/handle your beer..
Carn the Cats!


----------



## Lecterfan (29/5/11)

haysie said:


> Woolworths, the PET bottles cost less than a buck each, most case swaps you get a vast majority of PET`s back.... glass aint worth the hassle but still quite worthy if you are confident how other people store/handle your beer..
> Carn the Cats!




oops, my entire case swap, plus back up batches 1 AND 2 are in glass.


----------



## Wolfy (30/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> oops, my entire case swap, plus back up batches 1 AND 2 are in glass.


Same, in addition, mine should be drunk quickly and fresh, so there should be no risk to anyone for any reason.


----------



## husky (30/5/11)

vienna lager tasting good at FG. Not time for some lagering at 1C for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hoser (1/6/11)

Siborg said:


> Pity, Rook. Hope to catch up with you at the next event.
> 
> Hoser, you're up!



Just saw this - haven't really been on AHB for past week. In for sure!! Have switched to a Northern English Brown as I'm already working through my APA and wouldn't have enough left to swap :lol: 

So just bottled the Northern Brown - we'll see how it works out. Backup will be either an ESB or West Coast Amber that I've just put down fermenting yesterday...


----------



## Lecterfan (2/6/11)

I'm pretty ambivalent about my contribution (a schwarz). It is really quite bland, with only a bit of character from the Ballarat Hersbrucker coming through at the end. Having said that, according to the guidelines it is probably ok, not really roasty or anything, but certainly some aroma and flavour from the carafa to make it more than just a dark lager. I am not sure if there is maybe a bit of diacetyl in it, although it had a good 48 hour d-rest where it was brought back up to just above original pitching temps...plus it had almost 4 weeks at cold enough temps to create a frozen beer slushy.

I do have alternative brews, and am brewing quite hard at the moment so I can always swap a different one, but then I'm guessing there will be enough spectacular beers on offer, so as long as mine is not actually bad then I'm sure it will be ok.

I am going to bring a shiteload of other beers on the day to drink/taste and swap anyway, so hopefully I won't be judged on the one brew alone. :icon_cheers:


edit: don't know if one can be "pretty ambivalent" - is it a quantitative or qualitative state?


----------



## Yob (6/6/11)

Righty Ho.. I dont wanna edit the wikki if it's not a go-er.

anyone for a Spit Roast on the Day??.. cough.. snigger.. seriously though.. 

local butcher has a reasonable offer on the table which is quite reasonble I think..

Im quite happy to cover the rental of the spit but the quoted 8-9kg of lamb and pork (30 people) possibly as low as $5 a head... max kinda $7...

wadda we want guys?

Yob


----------



## gava (7/6/11)

Sign me up!



iamozziyob said:


> Righty Ho.. I dont wanna edit the wikki if it's not a go-er.
> 
> anyone for a Spit Roast on the Day??.. cough.. snigger.. seriously though..
> 
> ...


----------



## Kleiny (7/6/11)

Thats the go happy to pay! Have to eat

Kleiny


----------



## WarmBeer (7/6/11)

Mmmmmm, charcoaled dead mammal. Count me in!


----------



## [email protected] (7/6/11)

Spit sounds good + 1


----------



## Yob (7/6/11)

wikki updated in the food section

Cheers

who's cookin? h34r:


----------



## Siborg (7/6/11)

Sorry, iamozziyoub for not replying to your PM.

Do it. If everyone's cool on chipping in a little for the meat, that'd be great.

p.s. does the butcher do goat meat? I'm thinking of doing a combo of either chicken, gerello and/or goat on my BBQ


----------



## manticle (7/6/11)

What are we brewing so we can work out a recipe and ingredients?


----------



## Wolfy (7/6/11)

iamozziyob said:


> who's cookin? h34r:


I'll make some sweet things filled with yummie sugar and fat.


----------



## Siborg (7/6/11)

manticle said:


> What are we brewing so we can work out a recipe and ingredients?


Looks like we're only gonna need 4 cubes, so we should be able to get away with 2 50L systems?

I've always wanted to brew a dunkel, so how about that? I have stacks of BB wheat that I haven't used in a while (maybe too old to use?)


----------



## Fourstar (7/6/11)

Siborg said:


> I've always wanted to brew a dunkel, so how about that? I have stacks of BB wheat that I haven't used in a while (maybe too old to use?)



so you mean a Dunkel_weizen??_ 

On a side note i kegged and oaked the stout tonight. I'll leave it on the wood until the last moments and keg the week of the swap force carbed from the keg.

:beerbang:


----------



## Siborg (7/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> so you mean a Dunkel_weizen??_
> 
> On a side note i kegged and oaked the stout tonight. I'll leave it on the wood until the last moments and keg the week of the swap force carbed from the keg.
> 
> :beerbang:


no, I meant _munich_ dunkel...

...actually I was meaning a dunkelweizen, but munich dunkel: :icon_drool2:


----------



## bullsneck (7/6/11)

If you need any dingemins biscuit or aromatic, I've got a couple of kilo we can use for the dunkel.


----------



## Fents (8/6/11)

a swap without a spit? thats just blasphemy.


----------



## Siborg (8/6/11)

Fents said:


> a swap without a spit? thats just blasphemy.


spit's been sorted, mate


----------



## Yob (8/6/11)

Siborg said:


> does the butcher do goat meat? I'm thinking of doing a combo of either chicken, gerello and/or goat on my BBQ



Nay Bother man.. Just rang the butcher again and he suggested you give him a call to sort out the best cut for what you want..

Butcher

Planning to get a load of fire wood on the weekend for the fire but will sort that out with you later as discussed.

Yob


----------



## husky (8/6/11)

Siborg said:


> Looks like we're only gonna need 4 cubes, so we should be able to get away with 2 50L systems?
> 
> I've always wanted to brew a dunkel, so how about that? I have stacks of BB wheat that I haven't used in a while (maybe too old to use?)



I would be interested in a cube from a non BIAB system to see if theres any differance. Happy to supply what ever ingredients are required. Not fussy on the type of beer either. I do have plenty of munich1, vienna and ale if that helps.


----------



## Wolfy (9/6/11)

Just finished rinsing the yeast, and there is just over 4 weeks to go before the big day, so I'll have to get around to making some beer in the next day or two.


----------



## Siborg (9/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> Just finished rinsing the yeast, and there is just over 4 weeks to go before the big day, so I'll have to get around to making some beer in the next day or two.


APA, or something hoppy... you know you want to


----------



## Wolfy (9/6/11)

Siborg said:


> APA, or something hoppy... you know you want to



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=776842


----------



## Siborg (9/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=776842


mmmmmmm.....

Neo: I need late hops... lots of late hops
*The matrix loads shelves and shelves of hops in to the construct*


----------



## insane_rosenberg (11/6/11)

Bottled my submission tonight. Big thanks to Mrs R for handling the bottling wand! Tasted pretty nice coming out of the bottling header :chug: 

Posted the recipe for those interested.


----------



## Siborg (12/6/11)

Shane R said:


> Bottled my submission tonight. Big thanks to Mrs R for handling the bottling wand! Tasted pretty nice coming out of the bottling header :chug:
> 
> Posted the recipe for those interested.


Just had a look through the recipe. Funnily enough, I saw the brew masters episode where they were raving about how popular their (Dogfish Head) brewery's pumpkin ale was. I'm just so intrigued to see (taste) how pumpkin tastes in an ale. I don't mind the odd roast pumpkin or soup.


----------



## Yob (13/6/11)

damn... some of these entries are way beyond my ken.. none-the-less im totally lookin forward to this :icon_drool2: 

I only had two possibilites given my time constraints.. the first went completly out of style and I wasnt happy with the results... predictably.. (will have a few on hand for piss taking) the second I used hops I wasnt familiar with but am (holds breath) just happy with.. certainly happy with parts of the beer that Ive been working on anyway.. Its not the best I have ever turned out and it aint the worst but at least it's not infected  

...and it will have to do coz I aint got any others ready and the ones im berwin now I aint partin with h34r: 

lookin forward to putting some faces to names :icon_chickcheers: 

Yob


----------



## Hoser (13/6/11)

iamozziyob said:


> damn... some of these entries are way beyond my ken.. none-the-less im totally lookin forward to this :icon_drool2:
> 
> I only had two possibilites given my time constraints.. the first went completly out of style and I wasnt happy with the results... predictably.. (will have a few on hand for piss taking) the second I used hops I wasnt familiar with but am (holds breath) just happy with.. certainly happy with parts of the beer that Ive been working on anyway.. Its not the best I have ever turned out and it aint the worst but at least it's not infected
> 
> ...



Have to say just about the same thing. 12 days into bottle conditioning my Northern English Brown my first taste was complete disappointment. Taste was just about spot on to style but almost NO carbonation. And I've left it fairly warm given the weather. Will leave it another week or so and if no change I'll risk adding some dextrose water drops to a max of an additional 1.5 volumes and PRAY no explosions come along for the ride. If that fails I'll resort to my backup West Coast American Amber Ale which has come out in fermentation VERY nicely - dry hopped 80g Cascade/Centennial which seems just about right. I'm really happy with it so it's a decent backup by not giving up on the Brown just yet...

Have to say it will be cool to put faces to names too! On a related note I'm heading on a plane back to the motherland (Canada) for a month on the Monday following the swap so I won't have the fortune of tasting brews fresh. It'll be interesting to see how the ageing process affects all the brews! :drinks:


----------



## Wolfy (14/6/11)

Saturday was brew day, pics here on the UK's JBK 'Brew day' forum (we don't have anything like that on AHB).


----------



## scott_penno (15/6/11)

So... bottled my Choco-lot Stout over the weekend and there was more chocolate than roast flavor - quite enjoyable none-the-less. Bottles now carbonating so should be good to drink straight after the case swap...

sap.


----------



## Yob (15/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> pics here




epic

it's posts like these that have me eye raping every isle in the big green shed and wondering how im gunna swing getting a tig welder past SWMBO  

:beerbang:


----------



## Kleiny (22/6/11)

All bottled and conditioning well, the beer has rounded right out with a couple of months below 4C.

Catch you all in a couple of weeks


----------



## Golani51 (22/6/11)

iamozziyob said:


> epic
> 
> it's posts like these that have me eye raping every isle in the big green shed and wondering how im gunna swing getting a tig welder past SWMBO
> 
> :beerbang:



Had a 115W welder at Bunnings (Coburg atleast) yesterday for $85. I may have to 'invest' in one.

R


----------



## Wolfy (22/6/11)

I'm just in the process of making 60 fresh slants so that I can catch up on some yeast propagation.
If anyone would like to swap yeast-strains at the case-swap, please send me a PM with the details so I can inoculate them over the next couple of weeks.
WLP833, Wy2308 or Wy2206 for the brew-day Dunkel anyone? 

Due to my on-going and not yet totally successful long-term-yeast-storage attempts, I wouldn't mind swapping for fresh samples of any of the following strains (or anything else I don't have): Wy1084, Wy1187, Wy1318, Wy1764, Wy1968, Wy2112, Wy2278, Wy3068, Wy2565, Wy3787


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> I'm just in the process of making 60 fresh slants so that I can catch up on some yeast propagation.
> If anyone would like to swap yeast-strains at the case-swap, please send me a PM with the details so I can inoculate them over the next couple of weeks.
> WLP833, Wy2308 or Wy2206 for the brew-day Dunkel anyone?
> 
> Due to my on-going and not yet totally successful long-term-yeast-storage attempts, I wouldn't mind swapping for fresh samples of any of the following strains (or anything else I don't have): Wy1084, Wy1187, Wy1318, Wy1764, Wy1968, Wy2112, Wy2278, Wy3068, Wy2565, Wy3787





Ive got to innoculate some slants of pacman soon so if i have time i'll give you a slant of it to add to the library.


----------



## Wolfy (23/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> Ive got to innoculate some slants of pacman soon so if i have time i'll give you a slant of it to add to the library.


And you might want to try Wyeat 'Greenbelt' since it should be similar to all those US-type yeasts.


----------



## Golani51 (23/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> I'm just in the process of making 60 fresh slants so that I can catch up on some yeast propagation.
> If anyone would like to swap yeast-strains at the case-swap, please send me a PM with the details so I can inoculate them over the next couple of weeks.
> WLP833, Wy2308 or Wy2206 for the brew-day Dunkel anyone?
> 
> Due to my on-going and not yet totally successful long-term-yeast-storage attempts, I wouldn't mind swapping for fresh samples of any of the following strains (or anything else I don't have): Wy1084, Wy1187, Wy1318, Wy1764, Wy1968, Wy2112, Wy2278, Wy3068, Wy2565, Wy3787



All I have to do is 1056, 1728 and 1388. Not much use to you I am assuming. Pretty standard yeasts. If you need any though let me know.

R


----------



## Golani51 (23/6/11)

If anyone wants some of these, and doesn't yet have them (1056, 1728 and 1388), I'll be glad to swap or help someone out who has no yeasts. I am after anything to try- especially for bigger beers, but pretty much anything.
I will be at the Xmas in July too.
R


----------



## insane_rosenberg (26/6/11)

G'Day Guys,

I downed my two tasting bottles over the last two nights.



Siborg said:


> ...I don't mind the odd roast pumpkin or soup.



Me too! However you don't really get that coming through in the beer. The pumpkin does add a nice sweetness, but for me this beer is just as much about the spices. 

I'm really happy with it. A nice sipping beer.

It's a shame I won't get to meet you all this time. But I hope you enjoy it, and I'm looking forward to the feedback.

-Shane.


----------



## gava (27/6/11)

sorry gotta pull out sooo sorry for the late notice.. but didn't think it'll be a probs since im not putting beer in.


----------



## Fourstar (27/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> Due to my on-going and not yet totally successful long-term-yeast-storage attempts, I wouldn't mind swapping for fresh samples of any of the following strains (or anything else I don't have): Wy1084, Wy1187, Wy1318, Wy1764, Wy1968, Wy2112, Wy2278, Wy3068, Wy2565, Wy3787




Ok, i just slanted some pacman for you if you want it?

Also, i have some 1968 (8 months old on gelatine) and 2124 which is just as old 6 months~ (agar). both still milky/mild grey on the slant so i dont know if this is good enough for you? i was thinking of dumping them for new packs myself although i did use the 1968 recently (4 weeks ago) and it was perfectly fine and proced a decent stout.

ive got a fresh smack pack of 2565 which im planning on using soon which i can slant for you but it wont be done by the swap at this rate.

Cheers.


Also, on a side note i will be attemding the swap late in the arvo but i plan to have my beers there early either by personal delivery or via a proxy. Its my grandfathers bday and i forgot to check the dates on the lunch. Whoops!


----------



## manticle (27/6/11)

Time to begin tweaking the last bits of the brewday wiki

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=173

Brew recipe finalisation, help with spit roast or anything else siborg needs, food etc.


----------



## Siborg (27/6/11)

manticle said:


> Time to begin tweaking the last bits of the brewday wiki
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=173
> 
> Brew recipe finalisation, help with spit roast or anything else siborg needs, food etc.


Yeahhhh....

I keep putting it off. "I'll do it tomorrow"

I'm gonna send a mass PM out to everyone soon with my contact details and we'll finalise this mofo. Time to pull my finger out!


----------



## Yob (28/6/11)

spit roast is sorted, pick up and drop off I still need to sort out with the butcher. (will do this weekend) I will also bring the gas bottle for the spit. 

"Some" firewood has already been dropped off ... I can get about the same amount again if you think it required? Bugger it I will drop some more next weekend just in case, better too much than not enough I guess..

What else Si, apart from a little rope and a few tent pegs for the tarp?

Food.. check... beer... check... heat... check...

Yob


----------



## WarmBeer (28/6/11)

Siborg,

Have you got a Safeway (oops, sorry, Woolworths) liquor nearby? See what price they'll loan beer glasses out for.

If it's just going to be an extra couple of bucks each, I'm sure everybody will pitch in and add it to the money for the meat.

A better option than either using your own glasses, or *yuck* drinking out of plastic :icon_vomit:


----------



## bnaujok (28/6/11)

I can bring a few dozen beer glasses, they are pretty thin walled and fragile - but free!


----------



## Siborg (28/6/11)

PM's sent


----------



## C-MOR (28/6/11)

Hi beer making dudes. After a great experience in the Xmas in July lotto I'm diving in to the AHB community again. Ive put my name down as a non-swapper, i don't think ill have 24 long necks ready to go. Hope your all friendly?!? Currently plan was to turn up with some beer and tell/listen to a few stories. & talk about beer


----------



## manticle (28/6/11)

That works


----------



## Siborg (29/6/11)

C-MOR said:


> Hi beer making dudes. After a great experience in the Xmas in July lotto I'm diving in to the AHB community again. Ive put my name down as a non-swapper, i don't think ill have 24 long necks ready to go. Hope your all friendly?!? Currently plan was to turn up with some beer and tell/listen to a few stories. & talk about beer


Come on down, C-MOR. I sent you a PM last night with all the details.


----------



## Wolfy (29/6/11)

I was planning on buying a few Cornelius kegs, and the bulk-price turns works very cheaply if anyone else was interested, they should cost under $50ea if I bring them with me to the swap day (tested, new seals etc bla bla) send me a PM ASAP (_tonight or tomorrow_) if interested.


----------



## Fourstar (30/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> I was planning on buying a few Cornelius kegs, and the bulk-price turns works very cheaply if anyone else was interested, they should cost under $50ea if I bring them with me to the swap day (tested, new seals etc bla bla) send me a PM ASAP (_tonight or tomorrow_) if interested.




If only i didn't want 4 kegs! 

SWMBO is going to kill me if i get any more.


----------



## mxd (30/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> SWMBO is going to kill me if i get any more.




that's why you don't tell her, you young fellas


----------



## WarmBeer (30/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> SWMBO is going to kill me if i get any more.


Use their own words against them:

"This old thing? Why, no, I've had this keg for years..."


----------



## proudscum (30/6/11)

have a box of headmaster pot glasses if that is a help.....will only need to get them back to seddon at some stage as i am driving and can only hang for a couple of hours.


----------



## Wolfy (30/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> If only i didn't want 4 kegs!
> 
> SWMBO is going to kill me if i get any more.


I want at least 4, and I just explained how nice and cheap they were.


----------



## Fourstar (30/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> I want at least 4, and I just explained how nice and cheap they were.




sorry i should rephrase that. The problem is not having kegs, (she couldn't care how many i have) the problem is space. My kitchen/dining room is a quasi brewery come kitchen. Not to mention the whole crawlspace under the stairs is nothing but fermenters, grain and sterilized bottles.


----------



## mxd (30/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> sorry i should rephrase that. The problem is not having kegs, (she couldn't care how many i have) the problem is space. My kitchen/dining room is a quasi brewery come kitchen. Not to mention the whole crawlspace under the stairs is nothing but fermenters, grain and sterilized bottles.



argh, I see, do what I did move the fermenting to the bathroom


----------



## WarmBeer (30/6/11)

mxd said:


> argh, I see, do what I did move the fermenting to the bathroom


Or the bedroom.

That "bloop, bloop, bloop" of the airlock is the brewer's equivalent of Barry White playing softly in the background.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/7/11)

After an extended period of inactivity, both for the yeast and myself, I finally got around to bottling my swap contribution last night.

I'm going to update the wiki with a "Drink After" date, as it's going to need at least 2 weeks of conditioning to carbonate up.

Boy, had I forgotten how much of a PITA bottling is...


----------



## Fourstar (1/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Boy, had I forgotten how much of a PITA bottling is...




Hence the reason* why mine is still in the keg! :icon_cheers: 

*well, not really. it so it has as much contact time on the oak but i do need to clean some bottles still. <_<


----------



## Siborg (1/7/11)

Fourstar said:


> Hence the reason* why mine is still in the keg! :icon_cheers:
> 
> *well, not really. it so it has as much contact time on the oak but i do need to clean some bottles still. <_<


Mine's still in the keg... I'm leaving it til the last minute. Had a sample last night, and it's carbonated fine. Just needs a bit of conditioning. The harshness of the roast has mellowed, along with the hop bitterness. And it's damn silky smooth due to all the oatmeal.... I'm spewing I'm giving this away, but should have a little left to enjoy.


----------



## Yob (1/7/11)

Spit has been organised and confirmed.

at this point I have gone for 3kg Lamb and 3kg Pork @ about $100 combined. (at this point)

If anyone has any special needs other than above I would suggest you ring *Haugheys Butcher* on *(03)9870 1287* and order it, you can place the order under the Booking for Jesse for the 9 July and I can pick it up along with the spit and the meat as above.

Si, Im wondering if the Goat meat has been organised? The butcher will need a few days to get it sorted out so please dont delay if it's wanted, if not I can bump up the amounts above to say 3.5kg or something...???

Dropoff will occur in the am on the day, im still not sure what time we are aiming for to have the foods ready but I guess that will play out in time..

Jesse


----------



## Siborg (1/7/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Spit has been organised and confirmed.
> 
> at this point I have gone for 3kg Lamb and 3kg Pork @ about $100 combined. (at this point)
> 
> ...


Bump em up to 3.5 each anyway. I'll order a couple of kilos of goat and a few chooks. I'll have some spuds and a bunch of assorted roast veggies to have with the meat.

Who else is bringing food, and what are you bringing? At this stage some sides (fourstar: potato salad?), salads and or nibblies would be good. We'll be aiming to eat at 5ish, so we'll want something to snack on from 12.


----------



## Fourstar (2/7/11)

Siborg said:


> At this stage some sides (fourstar: potato salad?), salads and or nibblies would be good.



I dont think its possible as i'll be catching PT from abbotsford and i want to avoid potential death this time around. 

I'll also be arriving like 4-5PM with the way things will pan out.


----------



## Siborg (2/7/11)

Should be fine fourstar. Just remember to bring some for anyone who wants some on the train


----------



## WarmBeer (2/7/11)

I shall bring along some beer-compatible snacks (read: chips, twisties, doritos, etc)


----------



## brendo (2/7/11)

I'll bring some kick arse smoked kabanna and other assorted beer compatible snacks. Might be able to rustle up a salad too.


----------



## [email protected] (2/7/11)

I can do a potato salad if no one else is, also happy to grab some cliche beer related snacks, spiced nut mix, pretzels, crackers and a sharp cheddar.


----------



## scott_penno (2/7/11)

What time is it anticipated 'the swap' will occur? I'm only able to attend for a few hours and was hoping if I could time it right, I'd be able to drop my contribution off and leave with my collection of swap beers...


sap.


----------



## wakkatoo (2/7/11)

Everyone has to arrive first. I'll be there with Lecterfern and Kleiny around 4-5ish so will probably be one of the later ones I'm guessing...


----------



## insane_rosenberg (3/7/11)

G'Day Wolfy and Golani,

I dropped off my swap submission to Siborg's on Friday (hopefully he doesn't drink it all). But I also left you each a micro vial of WY3711.

Wolfy,
If I could swap you for the BrewLab Thames Valley 2 that would be great.

R,
If I could swap you for the Wy1728 Scottish Ale, that would also be great.

I'm hanging out to collect my swap from Siborg's in about a fortnight! Have a good one!

-Shane.


----------



## manticle (3/7/11)

Mine is bottled and slowly carbing.

Normally I like to have beers ready to go for the swap but brewing this was a long process. While it's drinkable now it's a reasonable sized Belgian ale and it really could do with some more maturation time.

If people can put it aside till they's consumed their other swaps or at the very least, give it another 4-6 weeks before cracking, I think it will benefit.

Up to the individual of course.


----------



## Wolfy (3/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> After an extended period of inactivity, both for the yeast and myself, I finally got around to bottling my swap contribution last night.
> 
> I'm going to update the wiki with a "Drink After" date, as it's going to need at least 2 weeks of conditioning to carbonate up.


I was a bit the same, I'll keep the bottles in the lounge where its a good temp, but the test batch (same yeast) is drinking well after 2-3 weeks so I'd expect my submission will be best to drink about 1-2 weeks after the swap.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/7/11)

My swap batch was part of a double batch I brewed - and I've already drunk all of the excess bar 4 longnecks. Not that this is any indication of how ready they are, more an indication of my hedonistic tendencies. But it is 7 weeks in the bottle so more or less as good as its going to get for the style. Not that it is close to style, but it is yummy regardless.

Also, as one of the out-of-towners coming I'd like to acknowledge in advance all the effort that you guys are puttingin to make this happen. Huge logistic - kudos!

Cheers. :icon_cheers:


EDIT: Do I have to label the bottles somehow other than "LF" (Lecterfan) on the bottle cap???


----------



## Wolfy (3/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> EDIT: Do I have to label the bottles somehow other than "LF" (Lecterfan) on the bottle cap???


Previously (and I have done so this time already) the bottle caps are labeled with your swap number, that way they are easy to arrange/distribute/swap on the day.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/7/11)

Wolfy said:


> Previously (and I have done so this time already) the bottle caps are labeled with your swap number, that way they are easy to arrange/distribute/swap on the day.



Oops. Err - maybe I will just put some masking tape on each bottle with the number of something. I am new to this, please be gentle.


----------



## Wolfy (3/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Oops. Err - maybe I will just put some masking tape on each bottle with the number of something. I am new to this, please be gentle.


I've only been to one.
But when the bottles are all spread ready to swap, numbers on the caps help make it much easier to ensure everything is in order.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/7/11)

Yep, wakkatoo filled me in, I shall be changing the lids to match my number before next weekend all good (with stickers now!!!!). I am really looking forward to meeting, tasting etc etc...


----------



## Hoser (3/7/11)

As promised I'll be bringing chocolate given I work in Marketing at Cadbury/Kraft. Any requests? Personally I'm responsible for Freddo, Caramello Koala, Curly Wurly, Chomp and all the Fundraiser chocolates. However I can really get my hand on most things. Just let me know and I'll try to rustle it up.

Northern Brown Ale has come out nicely. I think I could've given it a bit more body but the nutty/malty notes are definitely there. Looking forward to feedback for sure!

As I'm heading to Canada for 5 weeks on the Monday after the swap I won't be trying any of the swap beers til I'm back. That said, it sounds like it might work out given so many swappers are contributing young beers that might need a bit of conditioning/ageing.

Also have to say I tried Manticle's Grand Cru yesterday and damn! You're in for a treat... Agree with him though that it's best to sit a lit longer and you'll be far more rewarded. Looking forward to next weekend!

Cheers,
Hoser


----------



## Yob (3/7/11)

Hoser said:


> Freddo, Caramello Koala, Curly Wurly, Chomp



24 of each? like show bags... :lol: im in..


----------



## bullsneck (5/7/11)

To those brewing on the day, what time will you be mashing in?


----------



## Siborg (5/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> To those brewing on the day, what time will you be mashing in?


aiming for 12ish - I'd say between 12-1


----------



## fcmcg (5/7/11)

Hoser said:


> As promised I'll be bringing chocolate Also have to say I tried Manticle's Grand Cru yesterday and damn! You're in for a treat... Agree with him though that it's best to sit a lit longer and you'll be far more rewarded. Looking forward to next weekend!
> 
> Cheers,
> Hoser


I am bloody spewing I can't make it this year...
The bub did make it to Stout Extravaganza on Sunday though...
Unfortunately , i have to work Saturday morning an the Mrs will have my guts for garters if i leave her again , for another day in a row to look after a baby....
Next year , i shall be there...
Hope you all have a great day....
Hoser...enjoy your first swap...
Manticle..as usual , your beers sound awsome...
Simon...good luck hosting...
Fenton...don't lead anyone astray h34r: 
Fourstar...did you check what time the last train is ? h34r: 
Have a cracker the rest of you !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Fourstar (5/7/11)

Hey Guys,

I have been doing a bit of a grain audit filling up my grain tubs from sacks this evening. Looks like I have a some excess specialty malts if anyone wants to take it. Its $60-100 worth of grain depending on who you would typically buy it from, given its grain i got at bulk buys its cost me $40-50 roughly. 

The grain has lived in a humidity free area of the house and away from the elements/temperature fluctuations (where i ferment to be precise) and is still fresh and snappy from what ive just munched on.

Name your price and its yours, i'll bring it along to the swap day (dropped off with my beers beforehand).

9Kg JW Caramalt
5Kg Weyermann Carapils
3Kg Bairds Medium Crystal
2Kg Briess Victory


----------



## [email protected] (6/7/11)

Howdy all, i have had some ongoing health problems (dont worry its not contagious) since the weekend, i will still be swapping no matter what.
I was going to bring 9L corny , potato salad and make some pretzels, but in all honesty i will be struggling just to get 
to the swap. 
I will aim to get there around 4ish, il still pay my $10 for a feed , say gday for a bit and prob head off again. If things improve i may have
one or two beers, otherwise unlikely i will drink anything.  

All i a bit disappointing , still very keen on trying everyone's beers in the swap, looks like there is a few in there that will benefit from 
some aging as well, which works out well for me.

Does not make much difference to the whole, just putting it out there. 
Oh yeah gotta get Bullsneck his lotto winnings to him as well..

have a good one


----------



## bullsneck (6/7/11)

Does anyone want me to bring my Jockey Box? I was going to bring along a keg but all I have is a 9L keg of Mild, not quite a case swap beer. I am happy to bring the dispensing equipment though.

Foodwise, I will bring some Nacho Salad.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> ... I have is a 9L keg of Mild, not quite a case swap beer...



I reckon a nice, tasty Mild is probably the ideal case swap beer. Plenty of drinking, minus the whole "falling over" thing...

I'm bringing a keg of ESB, but it won't need a jockey box, I think ambient Melbourne temperature are just about ideal.

3 days to go, getting excited :beerbang:


----------



## Siborg (6/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> I reckon a nice, tasty Mild is probably the ideal case swap beer. Plenty of drinking, minus the whole "falling over" thing...


+1


----------



## Fourstar (6/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> I'm bringing a keg of ESB, but it won't need a jockey box, I think ambient Melbourne temperature are just about ideal.




I can bring a keg of stout just so it can be demolished. Just means Siborg will have to bring the keg back with him on the next committee meeting.


----------



## brettprevans (6/7/11)

Wish I could make it but I recon the missus would shoot me given that bub will be less than 2 weeks old. If I can manage a quick leave pass I'll come down with a few beers and say hi.


----------



## bullsneck (6/7/11)

What time is the brewing commencing?


----------



## WarmBeer (6/7/11)

Siborg said:


> aiming for 12ish - I'd say between 12-1


Easy to miss a post in all this white noise.

The more important question is "What time is the drinking commencing?"


----------



## Fourstar (6/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Easy to miss a post in all this white noise.
> 
> The more important question is "What time is the drinking commencing?"




As soon as i get onto public transport? Maybe this time i can be the dropkick asking people to sample their potato salad!


----------



## wakkatoo (6/7/11)

I'll have a keg of Belgian blonde with me. Looking forward to it. Got a swap newbie coming along as well (Lecterfan) - you guys have called in the QLD lads for the initiation ceremony right??


----------



## Fourstar (6/7/11)

just worked out my route.

Bus from Abbotsford to the pines SC, grab a cab from the taxi rank and be at the swap in a couple of minutes. looking at 40-60 min commute time. not too bad i suppose.

Faster than dealing with getting down to Richmond station and then dealing with springvale road.


----------



## Siborg (6/7/11)

Fourstar said:


> just worked out my route.
> 
> Bus from Abbotsford to the pines SC, grab a cab from the taxi rank and be at the swap in a couple of minutes. looking at 40-60 min commute time. not too bad i suppose.
> 
> Faster than dealing with getting down to Richmond station and then dealing with springvale road.


I can pick you up from the pines if you like.


----------



## Fourstar (6/7/11)

Siborg said:


> I can pick you up from the pines if you like.


 

I doubt that, i'll be there close to 4PM after going out for lunch for my grand pappys birthday.

On another note, the oak aged stout has been bottled and rings in at 6.7% ABV. only 2% higher than the Original ABV. the joys of doctoring with whiskey!


----------



## Yob (6/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> The more important question is "What time is the drinking commencing?"



havnt you started already? 

just me then...


----------



## Wolfy (6/7/11)

Fourstar said:


> Faster than dealing with getting down to Richmond station and then dealing with springvale road.


If you did that would offer to pick you up once you get to Springvale Rd.


----------



## Golani51 (6/7/11)

I can only only leave from here (Elsternwick Station)around 6pm on Saturday. What is the best way to get there by public transport and how long should it take?

Thanks,

R


----------



## brettprevans (6/7/11)

Braden. Agree that the train to Nunawading then go straight down sringvale. On a Saturday and with the new crossing it's a piece of piss. Mind u I don't know where in donvale simon lives, but being an ex-resident of Nunawading and templestowe, that's how I'd go. 

If I can get a leave pass I'm happy to swing by and pick u up from pines or Nunawading


----------



## Vitalstatistix (6/7/11)

Just finished bottling my porter and brewery fresh, it aint tasting too bad. Again I am thankful for the invention of kegs and glad I dont have to go through that too often.  

Looking forward to the swap! Sounds like its going to be a perla! :beerbang:


----------



## Wolfy (6/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> I can only only leave from here (Elsternwick Station)around 6pm on Saturday. What is the best way to get there by public transport and how long should it take?


1 hour 45 if you are lucky, 2 hours if you are not.
Will you be dropping off your case-swap contribution before hand? ... else it's going to be late in the day for the swapping-procedures.


----------



## Siborg (6/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> I can only only leave from here (Elsternwick Station)around 6pm on Saturday. What is the best way to get there by public transport and how long should it take?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> R


Mate, I work just near the Alfred and I'll be in my car tomorrow and Friday night. I'm finishing at 7 tomorrow and 5:30 on Friday. Let me know if you want me to swing by and collect your swap on the way home.

**************************
On a side note, I haven't heard from a couple of people, so I've got no idea if they'll be attending or not. Please let me know if you haven't got any of the details for the swap (I've sent out a few mass-PM's: may have missed someone). I'll get back to you pretty much straight away if you PM me.


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/11)

Wolfy said:


> If you did that would offer to pick you up once you get to Springvale Rd.





citymorgue2 said:


> Braden. Agree that the train to Nunawading then go straight down sringvale. On a Saturday and with the new crossing it's a piece of piss. Mind u I don't know where in donvale simon lives, but being an ex-resident of Nunawading and templestowe, that's how I'd go.
> If I can get a leave pass I'm happy to swing by and pick u up from pines or Nunawading




Thanks for the offers guys, in fact the Pines SC is closer to Siborgs (3.5K vs 6~) and will take me less time to get there (and less effort) from my place by catching the bus.

If one of you is capable of driving that would be grand (rather than relying on trying to hail a cab/wait an indefinite time at the taxi rank for nothing to materialise). Otherwise i can go with the original plan, no fuss.

Also Wolfy,

After just over a week of trying to get the Pacman to fire on the slants i had lost hope, turns out 3 days later there where a handful of small colonies of the yeast on the slants! :beerbang: Perfect for re-slanting! I can bring one of the sparse slants along for you to weave your magic, did you want anything else i have?


----------



## Siborg (7/7/11)

I now have the first two swaps: Sappas and NickPenno's.


----------



## Golani51 (7/7/11)

Wolfy said:


> 1 hour 45 if you are lucky, 2 hours if you are not.
> Will you be dropping off your case-swap contribution before hand? ... else it's going to be late in the day for the swapping-procedures.


Will be fine mate. Either dropping off tomorrow for a bunch of the guys or sending them with the almighty landlord


----------



## Fourstar (7/7/11)

Siborg said:


> I now have the first two swaps: Sappas and NickPenno's.




Siborg,

Check your phone. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg (7/7/11)

Fourstar said:


> Siborg,
> 
> Check your phone. :icon_cheers:


sorry, mate... at work til 7 and it's on silent.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/7/11)

Ok - just to make sure - I am number 16 (some would say sweet 16) in the original case swap article (http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=166), hence I should label my bottletops "16".

Good? Good. So let it be written, etc. etc.


----------



## Wolfy (8/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Ok - just to make sure - I am number 16 (some would say sweet 16) in the original case swap article (http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=166), hence I should label my bottletops "16".
> 
> Good? Good. So let it be written, etc. etc.


I'm listed as number 20 there, so I wrote "20" on mine, so your logic seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Fents (8/7/11)

Sorry boys cant make it going to see the bombers waste the tigers at the G, mrs parmas before hand then on the bourbon cans all night, will try make the xmas (next) swap. have a good day all and someone roll a phattie and let loose on fourskin(star).


----------



## insane_rosenberg (8/7/11)

Good Evening from Mexico gentlemen! Tonight I finally managed to find a decent bar that served something other than mexican cerveza, and attempted to get into the swap spirit.

Beer 1: Minerva Viena $3.90 (Equivalent: Husky's Vienna Lager).
A beer with a lovely caramel malt body. If Husky's is as good as this we're all in for a treat.

Beer 2: Minerva Imperial Stout $3.90 (6%) (Equiv: Warmbeer, Siborg, Fourstar)
Siborg's will probably be closest. Chocolaty toasted up front with a different bitter aftertaste. Nice drop.

Beer 3: Minerva Pale Ale $3.90 (Equiv: Zebba, Mcook, Bullsneck)
We accompanied this beer with the hottest Cajun Chicken Wings on the planet. I remember the beer being nice, but it certainly quenced the fire and there was exactly one mouthful left after the last chicken wing.

Beer 4: Gouden Carolus Tripel $7.90 (Equiv: ... no one did a tripel?)
Which is a shame because they probably would have smashed this one. Maybe it was the beer delivery by burro to the bar. Maybe it was the devil fire chicken wings, but this beer was pretty disappointing. 

Didn't see any pumpkin ale to try unfortunately.

I know 4 beers doesn't really cut it as "getting into the spirit", but I do have to work tomorrow. Enjoy the day and the beers boys, and cheers from Mexico :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (8/7/11)

I assume there will be plenty enough gas there for serving?

Just planning on bringing a full keg and pluto tap. Don't want to lug my CO2 bottle along.


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Just planning on bringing a full keg and pluto tap. Don't want to lug my CO2 bottle along.




I'd hope so, ive got a keg of stout that i plan on serving at ambient (its going to be between 8-14deg tomorrow anyway) so I'll probably need a squirt every now and again

I have also left a device at Siborgs that you can unscrew a lid, fill it with stuff and run beer through it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (8/7/11)

...so I can wander around with my 16gm co2 bulb dispenser (and bulbs) and empty glass begging for beer?


But seriously I was going to bring a few bulbs down anyway to ensure that Wakkatoo keeps pouring beer for me...


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> ...so I can wander around with my 16gm co2 bulb dispenser (and bulbs) and empty glass begging for beer?
> But seriously I was going to bring a few bulbs down anyway to ensure that Wakkatoo keeps pouring beer for me...




Excellllent. :drinks:


----------



## DKS (8/7/11)

Have a good one guys.
We'll see if there is someone tech savy enough during the night to get in touch. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## bullsneck (8/7/11)

Think I will be bringing along a jockey box and a mild mini keg. Serving at ambient as well. Reay looking forward to it!!


----------



## Siborg (8/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> I assume there will be plenty enough gas there for serving?
> 
> Just planning on bringing a full keg and pluto tap. Don't want to lug my CO2 bottle along.


I've got a 2.6kg that is just about full. Will be fine. I'll make sure there's plenty of line on it so we can charge the kegs

Edit: for anyone that needs/wants refrigeration there will be space in my keg fridge for 1 or 2


----------



## Wolfy (8/7/11)

This is only one of two 'testing' stubbies that I have, and since it's drinking so well after only 1 week in the bottle, I think I'll be sick tomorrow and will not be able to make it to the case-swap and have to drink all of them myself ... sorry.

Here is the first sample of my case-swap beer, drinks surprisingly well, however it may be that the 'Chinook' flowers (that mum harvested) were not as 'Chinook' as I thought - more balanced and fruity than the intense-pine-forest they were when I was drying them.


----------



## mxd (8/7/11)

Fents said:


> Sorry boys cant make it going to see the bombers waste the tigers at the G, mrs parmas before hand then on the bourbon cans all night, will try make the xmas (next) swap. have a good day all and someone roll a phattie and let loose on fourskin(star).




I'll be in the AFL members, generally in the Bar watching the mighty tiges slap your boys again.

Mrs Parma's sounds good, probably start at transport ?


have a great day/night guys.


----------



## Fourstar (8/7/11)

DKS said:


> Have a good one guys.
> We'll see if there is someone tech savy enough during the night to get in touch. :icon_cheers:
> Daz



Just bookmarked this thread on my iPhone.


----------



## Siborg (9/7/11)

Just realized that the qld boys are having their swap today as well. 

I've been up since 8 getting stuff ready... So pumped! Can't wait to get stuck into the swap beers. Looks like a really good mix


----------



## WarmBeer (9/7/11)

There will be a lot less bikini-clad serving girls, goats and/or wedgies at ours.

At least going by a quick survey of the two respective forum threads...


----------



## brettprevans (9/7/11)

No chance that I'm getting to the swap. Apparently I'm taking one of ghd kids to a birthday party for a few hours in lilydale this arvo and I've found out that I've hot a masters paper due Monday that I need to finish. 

So have fun fellas.


----------



## [email protected] (9/7/11)

WarmBeer said:


> There will be a lot less bikini-clad serving girls, goats and/or wedgies at ours.
> 
> At least going by a quick survey of the two respective forum threads...



I might be bringing my girly along, for the driving ect as im not really feeling up for it.
I dont think i will be able to get her to do the bikini thing though...


----------



## Lecterfan (9/7/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I've found out that I've hot a masters paper due Monday that I need to finish.


 :lol:


----------



## razz (9/7/11)

Siborg said:


> Just realized that the qld boys are having their swap today as well.
> 
> I've been up since 8 getting stuff ready... So pumped! Can't wait to get stuck into the swap beers. Looks like a really good mix


Don't go too hard too early Si. 
I'm leaving home about two o'clock, sing out if you need anything else.


----------



## Fourstar (9/7/11)

razz said:


> Don't go too hard too early Si.
> I'm leaving home about two o'clock, sing out if you need anything else.




Not interested in swinging by Abbotsford on the way are you??


----------



## wakkatoo (9/7/11)

Ballarat bus cleaned - check
Swap Beer packed - check
Nibblies - check
Keg of Belgian blonde - check
A heap of warm clothes - check
Special hat to keep the noggin warm - check
Leave pass granted - check

Ready and raring to go! Just a few jobs to finish around the house, some lunch and then I'm on my way. See you this arvo!


----------



## razz (9/7/11)

Fourstar said:


> Not interested in swinging by Abbotsford on the way are you??


What's your addy, I'll pick you up.


----------



## husky (9/7/11)

if anyone in the knox area wants a liftgive me a call 0407 977 203. Will be leaving in about 30 mins and car will be staying the night so will need to make other arrangments home. Got a while wagon full of gear packed incase theres time to knock out a BIAB brew.


----------



## Fourstar (9/7/11)

90 year olds birthday party down.

Next stop, donvale! :beerbang: 

Should be at the pines in half hour.


----------



## gava (9/7/11)

how ya going ? shattered im not there...


----------



## Siborg (9/7/11)

Goin good. Manticle has just finished cubing all the brew day wort

Swaps have been done, food has been had... drinking has just begun!

Here's the only pic I've taken from my iPhone (excuse the quality):


----------



## Wolfy (9/7/11)

*Hoser *made it to the train on time (just hope he didn't get mugged at Dandenong station) and just got home myself - was probably good to bail early so as not to be tempted by too many more beers.

Thanks to *Siborg *for hosting and the food etc, all went very well if you ask me.
Thanks to everyone else for the beer, company and enjoyable afternoon.

All the bottles I have here are numbered as per the list, except two, and I think it's a good guess to presume the unmarked plastic PET bottle with the black lid is *Siborgs *entry #6, and the glass Coopers bottle labeled "60 min IPA" is *Golani51*'s entry #15.


----------



## WarmBeer (10/7/11)

Proof: Despite all the wrastling, drunken slurring and dodgy-german accents, there was actually a sh!tload of beer there...





Thanks to all the dudes, and dudette, who came along.


----------



## wakkatoo (10/7/11)

All I can add is +1. That is all, night night you drunken western Vic swappers!


----------



## [email protected] (10/7/11)

My thanks again to Siborg for having us and everyone else that made it happen.

I think i may have had a few too many samples.... i felt like a kid in a candy store so many tasty beers to try, how could i say no?
not mixing well with a weeks worth of painkillers, all well worth it though, was great meeting every1.

We almost got squished on the way back, 5 mins from home, still blowing its ass off out here, very large branch fell across road 
infront of us, the trusty wench saved the night with a good swerve, 2 seconds max and it would have been a different story.

thanks again all

cheers


----------



## razz (10/7/11)

Yep, good night, well done Siborg and the others for a well organised night. Si, sorry I didn't give you $10, some where between talking about giving you the money and lighting the LPG patio heater my missus turned up so it was good night from me. I'll catch up with you at the next meeting. The beers on the night were all great, not a bad one amongst em.


----------



## pk.sax (10/7/11)

I hear someone was on the grass (Manticle....!?) and the dodgy German dudes trying to yell that FLGGƎNK∂ČHIβL∫N, I would think you all had a bottle or two fluggenheiming 

Sounded like a ball was had.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (10/7/11)

ouch.
I may have overdone it a little...

Had an absolute cracker of a time! The funnest swap I have ever attended. 
It was fantastic to meet everyone, talk shit, have a laugh and drink some really good beers. Looking forward to getting into the swap beers when I am feeling a little more human.

Simon, well done mate! and thank you very much for hosting. Great job.


----------



## manticle (10/7/11)

practicalfool said:


> I hear someone was on the grass (Manticle....!?) and the dodgy German dudes trying to yell that FLGGƎNK∂ČHIβL∫N, I would think you all had a bottle or two fluggenheiming
> 
> Sounded like a ball was had.




Der vos neine grass. Only bark und bier.

Cheers Siborg and everyone. Great day and evening, great spit roast, good company, good beer, mild headache now.

Sorry not to be around to help clean up. 

Today will be a day made entirely from bacon.


----------



## Yob (10/7/11)

indeed a great night was had, many thanks to Si for hosting a great event... beers were fantastic as was the company..

a few photo's from the night


brew gear was impressive





soooooo much beer, 


:lol: there is always one :lol:


----------



## manticle (10/7/11)

There was a magic leprechaun man inside the ground who was whispering the secrets of life to me.

Also the chair was alive.


----------



## Yob (10/7/11)

:lol:


----------



## zebba (10/7/11)

Yep thanks for hosting Si.

Damn shame I was having to pace myself as I didn't have a bad beer all arvo.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/7/11)

Does anyone know if I had a good time? I have a vague memory of everything up until my second serve of cauliflower....and the rest of the night is....err... dim.

Great to put faces to names, great to drink so many varied and fantastic beers. 



Particularly great that I am upright in that photo and that there isn't one of me sprawled on the ground. This morning my sunnies and glass were pretty much where I left them after the fall.

I can vouch for the underground leprechaun.

Big thanks to Siborg and Iamozziyob and Wakkatoo. :icon_cheers:


----------



## razz (10/7/11)

manticle said:


> There was a magic leprechaun man inside the ground who was whispering the secrets of life to me.
> 
> Also the chair was alive.


I would have thought obvious carbon monoxide poisoning from standing over the brew kettle.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/7/11)

Is there an easy way to work out which beers need to be aged and which ones are right to go (other than trawling through various threads and articles)?


----------



## Siborg (10/7/11)

Yeh, lecter. Check the brew day wiki in my signature. People should have RTD next to their name, swap number and beer.

Mines ready, but I'll need to update the wiki


----------



## Lecterfan (10/7/11)

Siborg said:


> Yeh, lecter. Check the brew day wiki in my signature. People should have RTD next to their name, swap number and beer.
> 
> Mines ready, but I'll need to update the wiki



Thanks chief, I've just updated mine also.


----------



## wakkatoo (10/7/11)

Thanks Siborg, great night with a lot if laughs. Cheers to Jesse for the accommodation, made a big difference this morning! Nice shitty weather here so an arvo on the couch is in order.


----------



## Yob (10/7/11)

casualties were also quite low with the results coming in at:

1 mash paddle
1 broken glass
1 chipped longneck
1 slightly damaged spa cover

and the back of my eyes today


----------



## razz (10/7/11)

Yeah, we all know what happened to the spa cover. Some people think they can walk on water! :lol:


----------



## Siborg (10/7/11)

Well, I've finally just finished cleaning (been dragging my feet all day)

Glad everyone had a good time and must throw a kudos out to Jesse for ordering and arranging that awesome spit from Haugheys Butcher in Ringwood. 

I didn't hit it too hard last night so I might have a shot at a few of the swap beers, although I scored an extra bottle of bnaujok's amazing imperial pumpkin ale which would go down well about now.

Thanks to everyone who chipped in for the brew day. Bullsneck: you owe me a new mash paddle!

Thanks to everyone for coming down, enjoying a few beers and just having fun. Can't wait for the next event


----------



## bnaujok (10/7/11)

Thanks Siborg! I had a great night. It's good to meet a lot of you here and put faces and names to people as well. Like many that has posted before, it was a rather slow start this morning. I am still truly overwhelmed by the reaction to my third ever brew (second AG) - the imperial pumpkin ale. I have posted the recipe and details in the recipe thread.


----------



## razz (10/7/11)

Are we starting another thread for the tastings? Or just tack onto this thread or recipe thread? I'm starting with Zeeba's offering after dinner. :chug:


----------



## manticle (10/7/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=56315


----------



## proudscum (10/7/11)

Thanks for a great evening simon was lucky i had to drive as i have had one mother of a day .
Brewed a Vienna and kegged and bottled 3 over due batches of goodness.The plasterer was not to happy about the smell of the malt or hops today...unlucky.

Vital stats i like your reference to Hank on your label maybe that will be tonights beer after i return from the airport.Second time today after a 6am drop off.

Cheers SCum


----------



## husky (10/7/11)

Big thanks to Simon for putting the day on, had a ball. Would have liked to stay longer as the funniness was just beginning to happen when I left. First function I have attended and really enjoyed it. Was good to sample many different brews on the night. Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## Siborg (10/7/11)

A couple more photos uploaded while I sip on a very nice brown ale by Razz:

Setting up (warmbeer taking photos, I presume?)






All swaps lined up - such a beautiful sight:





The deck (spa cover at bottom of pic)


----------



## mxd (10/7/11)

well done guys, seems a great day/night probably should have done that one instead of the footy


----------



## razz (10/7/11)

mxd said:


> well done guys, seems a great day/night probably should have done that one instead of the footy


Matt, in hindsight you should have left the footy at half time and come out to Donvale. :lol:


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/7/11)

Thanks again for putting on a great day Siborg! Tasted many fantastic beers, put faces to names, ate some good grub (loved the beef jerky) and saw a mash and decotion in action. Cheers and beers


----------



## Siborg (10/7/11)

Midnight Brew said:


> Thanks again for putting on a great day Siborg! Tasted many fantastic beers, put faces to names, ate some good grub (loved the beef jerky) and saw a mash and decotion in action. Cheers and beers


Beef jerky?! I wasn't told about that... Damn it!

Was that your six pack (minus one or two) left behind? I didn't get a chance to taste any, but I'll have to try some. What was it again?


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/7/11)

Siborg said:


> Beef jerky?! I wasn't told about that... Damn it!
> 
> Was that your six pack (minus one or two) left behind? I didn't get a chance to taste any, but I'll have to try some. What was it again?




Im hoping to get that jerky recipe and it had a really good kick to it. Yeah thats mine haha, its kind of a light pale ale with magnum and hallertau, its alrite but nothing special. Happy to chip in for a mash paddle too haha


----------



## Siborg (10/7/11)

who's beef jerky? And where was I?


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/7/11)

Siborg said:


> who's beef jerky? And where was I?



I cant remember but I'd sure like to have a crack at making some. You might have been being a top host and preparing the veg and meat. Who's jerky was it? Care to share the recipe?


----------



## brendo (10/7/11)

Siborg said:


> who's beef jerky? And where was I?



Kleiny is the one who you seek...


----------



## Vitalstatistix (10/7/11)

proudscum said:


> Vital stats i like your reference to Hank on your label maybe that will be tonights beer after i return from the airport.Second time today after a 6am drop off.




If it isn't too late, save it. I only bottled it the other day and it needs conditioning.


----------



## Yob (11/7/11)

Siborg said:


> must throw a kudos out to Jesse for ordering and arranging that awesome spit from Haugheys Butcher in Ringwood.



No Bother at all, glad to help out Si...

also... I needed an excuse to come back the next morning and collect all the discarded longnecks laying about the place anyway :lol: h34r: 

Yob


----------

